# Jakes log



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so after a not so good build up to a competition I had to pull out of due to injury i returned to the gym today I will not be competing again this year my current focus is rebuild repair and get less fat im on restricted calories not counting just cutting back on food and running t3 at 50mcg per day and I'll try do cardio when I can be arsed.

Bench day

Bench press 100kg 3x10 (boring )

Incline dumbbell flies 20s 2x12

Seated dumbbell shoulder press 30s 2x12

Cable flies 2x20

Sides raises 12.5s 2x12

Tricep push downs 2x20

One arm chest supported rows 2x15

Barbell row 100kg 3x5

Pec is in pain again so that sucks gonna visit the physio. Didn't really have a training plan today just winged it but I'll write something up soon


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

In for this one good luck with it mate and fingers crossed all injuries heal up


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Stephen9069 said:


> In for this one good luck with it mate and fingers crossed all injuries heal up


 Thanks mate im pretty beat up from the constant meet prep so hopefully the break from heavy loading will sort me out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

squat day

squats 140kg 2x8

deadlift 100kg 3x10

snatch grip deadlift 100kg 2x5

leg press 2x20

back extentions 2x20

abb wheel roll outs 2x10

30 minutes incline walk on treadmill

lots of hip mobility work.

easy weights at the moment I'm trying to eliminate a hip shift in the squat it also shifts when I deadlift physio says one leg is shorter than the other and its causing the shift and causing my back/hip issues he wants me in orthotics but before I go there I wanna try and balance myself out.

started mgf today micro dosed 1mg into my left pec 10 shots in total also 250mcg of bpc twice a day test is at 500mg per week t3 at 50mcg a day and calories are very low even this light workout left me dead


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

as always


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I'll be looking in as well. Hope you get back to competition soon, you as well swole troll.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> I'll be looking in as well. Hope you get back to competition soon, you as well swole troll.


 Thaks mate. I plan on staying away from the platform till at least February but hopefully it will be a good return


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did a mess about shoulder day with the crew of train with today over head yoke press, viking press, seated dumbells , side raises attempted some grip training that I suck at and we did the 105kg crusafix challenge thats on at the gym I got a pathetic 45 seconds.

Energy levels are rock bottom now I was warming up my shoulders with my theraband as I do every time I train upper body and even then I felt everything was fatigued. My mates I train with who haven't seen me since the pec injury said I look like iv lost a couple stone lol I it's only been 2 weeks since I started dieting down and I think iv well over done the food restricting im going to start eating more but it will all be clean and I will carry on with cardio also will keep t3 in for now


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Did a mess about shoulder day with the crew of train with today over head yoke press, viking press, seated dumbells , side raises attempted some grip training that I suck at and we did the 105kg crusafix challenge thats on at the gym I got a pathetic 45 seconds.
> 
> Energy levels are rock bottom now I was warming up my shoulders with my theraband as I do every time I train upper body and even then I felt everything was fatigued. My mates I train with who haven't seen me since the pec injury said I look like iv lost a couple stone lol I it's only been 2 weeks since I started dieting down and I think iv well over done the food restricting im going to start eating more but it will all be clean and I will carry on with cardio also will keep t3 in for now


 did you jump in at 50mcg of t3?

i find i get a s**t load of lethargy unless i spend a week or two at 25mcg first

could be that rather than the cal deficit

@I'mNotAPervert! is the guy for T3, dont you advise titrating up?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> did you jump in at 50mcg of t3?
> 
> i find i get a s**t load of lethargy unless i spend a week or two at 25mcg first
> 
> ...


 Yeh I went straight in mate didn't think there was any point starting on 25mcg as I thought that was just the replacement dose


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

swole troll said:


> did you jump in at 50mcg of t3?
> 
> i find i get a s**t load of lethargy unless i spend a week or two at 25mcg first
> 
> ...





Jakemaguire said:


> Yeh I went straight in mate didn't think there was any point starting on 25mcg as I thought that was just the replacement dose


 If you're new to it I'd always advise ramping up the dosage gradually, and really even if you're experienced it's always the most sensible option but it depends how sensitive you are to it. Sounds like you're sensitive to it if you're getting weakness off of 50mcg so yeah, might be wise to spend a week @25mcg first next time but it also depends how long you're planning on running it.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> If you're new to it I'd always advise ramping up the dosage gradually, and really even if you're experienced it's always the most sensible option but it depends how sensitive you are to it. Sounds like you're sensitive to it if you're getting weakness off of 50mcg so yeah, might be wise to spend a week @25mcg first next time but it also depends how long you're planning on running it.


 Thanks mate I think I also ate way too little im s**t with nutrition I need to sort it out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day no belt no wraps narrower stance

Squat 150kg 2x8 deep squats

Deadlift 140kg 6x3 working on form and speed

Legs press worked up to plates each side for a set of 20

Calf raise seated 20kg 2x15

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x20

Sled sprints 60kg on the sled 6x2 sets

Did unilateral chest supported row too the whole stack 2x8


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Chest supported row unilaterally 2x12

Bench press 120kg 1x8 1x10

Barbell row 80kg 3x5

Dumbell press 30s 2x8

Seated Dumbell shoulder press 25s 2x12

Cable flies 2x20

Side raises 12s 2x15

Tricep rope push down 2x20

Low cable rows 2x8

I returned to my competition grip on bench today to see if it was better on my pec and it seems fine however 2 weeks not benching heavy with my competition style left my form sloppy and off massively the weight was no problem, as I suck at cutting that's well out the window and so is the t3 this is now officially a volume phase I want to add muscle and hammer my weaknesses so ill be hitting upper back more and over head pressing will be consistent. I will still be aiming to improve body composition though diet will remain clean and conditioning work will be done don't expect any earth shattering numbers from me any time soon im building up slowly I need to refine everything and really need to keep all these injuries under control. I enjoyed yesterday's and today's training can't wait for more


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> I returned to my competition grip on bench today to see if it was better on my pec and it seems fine however 2 weeks not benching heavy with my competition style left my form sloppy and off massively the weight was no problem, as I suck at cutting that's well out the window and so is the t3 this is now officially a volume phase *I want to add muscle and hammer my weaknesses so ill be hitting upper back more and over head pressing will be consistent. I will still be aiming to improve body composition *though diet will remain clean and conditioning work will be done don't expect any earth shattering numbers from me any time soon im building up slowly I need to refine everything and really need to keep all these injuries under control. I enjoyed yesterday's and today's training can't wait for more


 you know what would help with that...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> you know what would help with that...


 Lol no tren for me possibly throw some npp in later on. Iv got some 100mg oxys sat there screaming at me to eat them and I go for a lads weekend in 4 weeks the devil in my ear is telling me to take them so I'm swole for the trip lol


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lol no tren for me possibly throw some npp in later on. Iv got some 100mg oxys sat there screaming at me to eat them and I go for a lads weekend in 4 weeks the devil in my ear is telling me to take them so I'm swole for the trip lol


 yea i would if youre otherwise healthy, what's a weekend piss up after an oral blast, only going to be like you were on them for another week or 2 as far as liver values are concerned

plus looking full and vascular from the cycle and alcohol dehydration will be worth the f**ked up values lel

had some of the best vascularity even as a natty when i use to go out on a knees up and wake up the next day dehydrated


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Goblet squat 20kg 3x5

Front squat 60kg 3x5

Block pull 9 inch blocks and stook on a 2 inch block to get the bar just below knee height 165kg 1x8 1x12

Leg press (unilateral) 20kg 3x20

Split squat bodyweight 3x8

Seated calf raise 20kg 3x10

Calfs on the leg press 20kg 1x20 explosive

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x20

Goblet squats and front squats are something I'm using to reinforce good position in the deadlift I can handle much more weight on the front squat but this will take away from the stability and position im trying to maintain my legs are strong but my midsection sucks ball bags.

Those block pulls where really challenging not using my belt and focusing on bracing and over all tightness. Good session im buggered


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

light upper day

barbell over heard press 60kg 3x8

high incline dumbbell press 30s 2x8

dumbbell flies 20s 1x15 1x12

side raises 14s 2x8

e-z curls 17.5 each side 2x8

skull crusher 17.5 each side 2x8

bent over barbell row 90kg 1x8 1x12

seated cable row with weird cool handle 2x8 80kg I think

back extensions 2x20

face pulls 1x20

I train at a different gym on Friday mornings straight after work I have funny hours Friday nights I start 4 hours earlier than the rest of the week so need to train very early an my gym doesn't open until 10. I was real hungry hadn't eaten since 2 am energy was low but still got the planned session out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Still no belt or wraps I don't use sleeves either also squatting closer and deeper.

Chest supported row machine single arm 2x8 (doing this every session as warm up and finishing with it)

Squats 155kg 2x8

Deadlift (speed) 145kg 6x2

Leg press 5 plates each side 20 reps

Seated calf raise 22.5kg 2x15

Calfs on the leg press 22.5kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 17.5kg 2x15

Chest supported row unilaterally whole stack 2x8

Did mobility and some planks after hip still buggered hips where shifting badly on my last set of squats


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Warming up with the chest supported row machine again (unilateral) full stack 2x8

Bench press 125kg 1x10

Barbell row 95kg 2x10

Dumbell chest press 32.5s 2x12

Dumbell shoulder press 27.5s 2x12

Cable flies 2x20

Side raises 15s 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x20

Ez curl 20kg each side 2x8

Seated low row (close grip) On 18 2x8

Upper back strength seems to be improving very quickly no doubt this is down to neural efficiency improving due to increased training frequency hopefully I'll really be able to start shifting some weight on the the rows soon and add some muscle.

Shoulder really playing up and lacking stability pain seems to be from the ac joint hips sore too but not as bad as it has been after squats lately.

I feel like I'm starting to adjust to the increased volume now hopefully progress will be well the next few weeks a 145kg bench for 10 would be nice


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Goblet squat 20kg 3x5

Front squat 65kg 3x5

Block pulls 170kg 1x8 1x12

Split squat (bodyweight ) 3x8 good form and not using anything for support

Leg press 5 1/2 plates 1x20

Seated calfs 25kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 25kg 2x20

Seated good mornings just the bar 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Deadlifts actually felt pretty good today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

upper day 2

over head press 65kg 3x8

incline dumbbell press 32s 1x8 1x12 (too easy)

dumbbell flies slight incline 22s 2x12

side raises 16s 2x8

Ez curls 20s 2x8

skull crushers 20s 2x8

barbell row 100kg 1x8 1x12 (really please with these good form and powerfull rows, frequency seems to be key!)

seated row 85kg 2x8

face pulls 2x15

abb roll outs 2x5

shoulder felt a bit more stable today green theraband is a life saver!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day using belt again

Squats 160kg 2x8

Deadlift 150kg 6x2

Leg press 230kg 1x20

Seated calf raise 27.5kg 2x12

Calf's on leg press 30kg 2x20

Reverse hypertension 22.5kg 2x15

I had to adjust my lever belt due to getting less fat training felt good


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jakemaguire said:


> upper day 2
> 
> over head press 65kg 3x8
> 
> ...


 15222yQ2


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench day 130kg 1x9 1x8

Barbell row 105kg 2x10 (pretty sure it's a pb)

Dumbell chest press 35s 2x12

Dumbell shoulder press 30s 1x12 1x10

Side raises 2x10

Cable flies to 2x20

Triceps push down 2x20

Ez curls 21.5kg each side 2x8 (pb)

Seated low cable row 1 off the stack 2x8

Felt good today heaviest bench since my injury power was there but set up was f**ked on my first set leaving me fatigued for the second one.

Looking nice and full but I need to up the carbs as I'm burning out at the end of the sets now.

Pec feels good


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Goblet squat 20kg 5x5

Front squat 70kg 3x5

Block pulls 175kg 1x8 1x12

Leg press 6 plates each side 1x20

Split squat 20kg 3x8

Seated calf raise 30kg 2x12

Leg press calf's 40kg 2x20

Seated good morning just the safety bar 2x15

Reverse hypers 25kg 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Barbell over head press 70kg 3x8

Incline dumbell press 34s 2x12

Dumbell flies 24s 2x10

Side raises 18s 2x10

Ez curls 22.5 each side 2x8

Skull crushers 22.5s 2x8

Barbell rows 110kg 1x8 (pb) 1x10 (pb)

Seated cable row 95kg 2x10

Felt a pull on incline dumbells it's a bit sore now but no bruising or swelling so hopefully it's nothing I'm pushing these pretty fast the most I ever done on incline dumbells is 40s


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did a extra lower day but not much

Front squats 70kg 3x5

Deadlifts 140kg loads of triples a 180 and a 200 heaviest pull off the floor in ages felt good but I shouldn't have done it lol

Then did some reverse hypers and some mobility stuff


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 165kg 2x8

Deadlift 155kg 6x2

Leg press 6 plates and a 5 each side 250kg 1x20

Seated calf raise 32.5kg 2x12

Calf's on leg press 50kg 2x20

Reverse hypers 27.5kg 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 135kg 2x8

Barbel row 112.5kg 2x8 (pb)

Dumbell chest press 40s 2x12

Dumbell shoulder press 32.5s 1x12 1x10

Cable flies 6 on the stack 2x20

Cable side raises 1 on the stack 2x20

Dumbell curls 15s 2x10

Triceps push downs 9 on the stack 2x20

Seated low row full stack 2x8

My bench form is still off still some wobble but my best ever for 10 reps is 140 and that was on 500 test with 300 npp I'm only on 500mg of test now and only 88kg so I'm very close to previous strength levels 140 goes on the bar next week and I'm having 2 sets of 8 out of it.

I need to increase the calories I loaded on carbs last night and I'm still going flat/burning out I feel hypo right now. I just had some intra workout goodies arrive cyclic dextrin peptopro and some citrulline I've found this a excellent stack in the past I may even chuck 5iu of novorapid in to push things along


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had to bring deadlifts forward a day as I'm getting inked for 4 hours tomorrow not ideal as I usually have a pretty tight back the day after bench but it went well.

Goblet squat 20kg 5x5

Front squat 75kg 3x5

Block pull 180kg 1x8 1x10 pretty sure it's a rep pr

Leg press 6 plates and a 15 each side 270kg 1x20 (pb)

Split squat 30kg 3x8 (pb)

Seated calf raise 35kg 2x12 (pb)

Calf's on leg press 60kg 2x20 (pb)

Seated good mornings 30kg 2x15 (still trying to get a feel for this but pb lol)

Reverse hypertension 30kg 2x15 (pb)

the log book is being beaten on almost everything during every session at the minute so I'm progressing through this training block very well but this is just the start the next 6 weeks will be challenging as I'm climbing my way back to previous numbers but as long as I pick achievable progressions and keep taking those baby steps all will go well. I'm felling very positive on how I'm approaching my nemesis (the deadlift) the block pulls are allowing to use heavyish loading with good volume without leaving my lower back trashed and also work on my position and improve my bracing technique after next week the blocks are going 2 inches lower and I'll drop back to a lower weight then climb back up slightly heavier.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXA5vwxDZAO/


----------



## Jeddy11 (Apr 3, 2017)

Hi mate would like to see your new ink, ive hit a midlife crisis and got a few tattoos at the ripe age of 44 ! good to show in the gym...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Jeddy11 said:


> Hi mate would like to see your new ink, ive hit a midlife crisis and got a few tattoos at the ripe age of 44 ! good to show in the gym...


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BVzltkFDcn8/

Latest tattoo iv started a new one but there's nothing much to look at yet as soon as there's a good bit of it done I'll pop it on ig you can see my other tattoos on there as well


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Over head press 75kg 3x5

Incline dumbell press 35s 2x12

Dumbell flies 25s 2x8

Side raises cables 2 on the stack 2x15

Dumbell curls 17.5s 2x8

Skull crushers 22.5kg each side 2x8 ( seems to have stalled)

Barbell row 115kg 2x8 (pb)

Seated low row full stack 2x12 ( easy)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day was brought forward also as my training partners compete next weekend this allows them more recovery time.

I'm still squatting in just a belt no wraps and iv never used sleeves also stance is closer still.

Squat 170kg 2x8

Deadlift 160kg 8x2

Leg press (plate loaded) 280kg 1x20 good reps (pb)

Seated calf raises 40kg 2x12

Calf's on leg press 45kg 2x20

Reverse hypers 32.5kg 2x15 (pb)


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Still doing extra lower day

Did some front squats 80kg 3x5 form is really improving

And then did some deadlift lots of singles at 140kg I did do some with 160kg but they wasn't moving fast so I dropped back to 140kg but I'm happy with the form improvements

Then did

Seated calf raise 50kg 2x12

Calf's on leg press 80kg 2x20

Reverse hypers 15kg 1 set to failure

Then some stretching and foam rolling

@Fadi65 what do you think to my front squat form?

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXNeLHLjrTr/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXNdysSDCsA/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Still doing extra lower day
> 
> Did some front squats 80kg 3x5 form is really improving
> 
> ...


 Hello Jake, and thank you for asking your question Sir.

I watched those 5 reps about 10 times over, and I'd have to say, you have really impressed me Champ!

Now I know you want to twist my arm for some form of constructive criticism; so here goes...

At this moment in time, your strength is overwhelming the current resistance that is 80kg. What does that mean in plain English and why is that even a point of significance that I should bring it up? Because when I look at the line of power, i.e. the center of gravity drawn in a straight line between the bar and your mid foot, I see an ever so light drop in your upper chest position, resulting in that line of power (or strength if you like), shifting (again ever so slightly) forward, that it is now sitting more above your front foot instead of your mid foot. The only time this will become a magnified issue to you Jake, is if you increase the resistance. Right now (as I've said before), your lower back is incredibly strong for such a weight of 80kg, so strong that you're not only front squatting with the 80kg as if it was not there, but you're also very able to kill the momentum completely by pausing at the low/deep squat position. It's funny isn't it; that on the one hand I'm describing your strength as being great, yet on the other hand, I'm finding a fault (perhaps, though I hope not), because of that very strength element that you posses Sir. In other words, your core strength (and yes you are rock solid in this department for sure), your core strength may, (just may) be camouflaging the slight deviation that I see within your form.

Here's the good news and some proof of everything I said above, I hope you're ready, because you've not only impressed me here, but you've managed to kill a myth without even realising it. Here goes...

Your 5th and last rep Jake, that was the *best* of the lot, were you aware of that fact mate? You always hear that more reps would screw with your form blah blah blah..., well, you've shattered and buried that myth with your last rep. Not only did you not do what you did on your 3rd rep (slightly bounce twice at the bottom position), here on the 5th rep, you were solid as, and the line of power, i.e. your chest was held in a higher/better position than even your 1st rep ever was. Also have to mention that your elbows have been held high throughout, a very impressive and helpful stance for certain. What do all this observations of mine mean or should mean to you when all is said and done? It ought to tell you, that when your back (or your whole upper torso) is at its weakest point (having just completed 4 reps prior), your brain is seriously engaging and doing its utmost best to guide you through, making you ultra aware of your true position during the descending phase of the squat, because the boss (your brain), is now playing protector, ensuring that injury is avoided.

As I've said, the above is based on you twisting my arm in order to get some real criticism out of me, otherwise, if I had to sum up what I saw without having to be a fault finder, then I tell you what I saw in that video clip is brilliance in motion Champ.

All power to you Jake, you've really impressed me Sir.

BTW, I admire the aggressive/decisive manner in which you approach the bar, you remind me of myself before front squatting.

Fadi.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> Hello Jake, and thank you for asking your question Sir.
> 
> I watched those 5 reps about 10 times over, and I'd have to say, you have really impressed me Champ!
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Fadi65 I have only recently reintroduced these back into my training with the aim of improving my core stability and that's why I'm talking progression slowly. I've been plagued with lower back and hip issues and I think these might be a big factor in fixing things. I will work harder on keeping upright on all repetitions. I appreciate your input mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 1x7 1x8

Slingshot bench press 180kg 1x2

Barbell rows 100kg 1x12 1x15

Dumbell chest press 45s 2x10

Dumbell shoulder press 1x10 1x8

Cable side raises stack on 3 1x12 1x10

Cable flies stack on 6 1x20 1x15 1x5

Triceps push down stack on 10 2x20

Dumbell curls 20s 2x8

Seated row stack on 15 1x15 1x12

Now the weights are getting heavier the volume is pretty tough I think I'm gonna need to push the food higher if I'm to keep progressing. Next week is the final week of this phase so to blast through like I have I'm pretty pleased with how it's gone. I was a bit gutted about the first set on bench I wasn't set right my form is off at the minute but it will return.

I got some footage too.

First time pressing 3 plates since my injury

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQBubUDSYF/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXQD35uDmXW/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Front squats 85kg 3x5

Block pulls 185kg 1x8 1x10

Leg press (plate loaded) 290kg 1x20

Bulgarian split squat 40kg 3x8

Seated Calf raises 55kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 100kg 2x20

Seated good mornings 40kg 2x15

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x12

Dead....

Iv never leg pressed 290kg before so 20 reps is a result lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVONbhjWuF/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXVOf7XjX7L/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Im off for the weekend early tomorrow morning so I did my second upper session tonight

Overhead Barbell press 80kg 3x5

Incline dumbell press 40s 2x10

Dumbell flys 27.5s(pb) 1x8 1x7

Side cable raises (3) on the stack

Dumbell curls 22.5s 2x8

Heavy Tricep pushdown (15) on the stack 2x10

Cable curls 3x20

Face pull, low row, straight arm pull down super set 2x20

I can feel a new 1rm coming with overhead press my best ever is 100kg I can see that going up to 110 pretty easily with consistent training im gonna keep pushing the 5s though a max will just set me back at the minute. I skipped heavy upper back because I'm f**ked from this morning. I was happy with the inclines and the flies iv never gone that heavy on flies pec felt a bit tight at the bottom but its tons stronger


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so I spent the weekend in Dorset on a 3 day bender with not alot of sleep not much food but a ton of drinking so yeah I'm not in the best of shape I got home today around 4 and I just got in from my squat session

Squats 175kg 1x7 1x6

Deadlift 165kg 8x2

Leg press (plate loaded) 300kg(pb) 1x20 (pb)

Seated Calf raises 60kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 120kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 1x12

I didn't have time to fit Reverse hypers in properly as the gym was closing.

Im a bit pissed I didn't hit my planned reps with my squats as it was my last planned week of 2x8 but considering my weekend and hangover it's not too bad I guess and I pulled it in with the assistance work to salvage the session hopefully im back to normal for bench in the morning


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 145kg 1x5 150kg 1x5

Dumbell chest press 50s 1x9 (pb) 1x8

Dumbell shoulder press 40s 1x5 1x4

Cable flies stack on 6 1x20 1x15 1x6

Side raises on cables 2 2x15

Dumbell curls 25s 2x5

Tricep push downs 11 2x20

Chest supported rows full stack 1x20

150 for 5 was pretty easy last time i did 150 for 5 it tore my pec so im pleased with that going well

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXiD6K_j4s0/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Front squats 90kg 3x5

Block pulls 190kg 2x8

Leg press 320kg 1x10 1x8

Seated calfs 65kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 160kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x12

Hips and back a bit stiff today so I dropped split squats and good mornings.

I wasn't too happy with my block pulls today i think my positioning wasn't all that great. Next week it's back to 170kg off lower blocks and I'll work my way back up from there.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXnQXgcD_q4/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Jakemaguire said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Jake, sorry buddy..., but your name based on the front squat I see below is no longer Jake, not if you perform your front squat the way this video is projecting to me. Here Sir, your name is Rock, with a Capital R..., remember that next time you un-rack that sucker of a bar and place it on your front delts OK!
> ...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Thanks fadi, I'm working hard i really want to get my deadlift on par with my back squat it's the lift that let's me down in competition


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks fadi, I'm working hard i really want to get my deadlift on par with my back squat it's the lift that let's me down in competition


 1. Can you identify any weak link at any particular point throughout the lift Jake?

2. How often are you performing the lift?

3. Are you applying the periodisation method to the lift?

4. Are you performing halting deadlifts, where I (the coach) call the halts for a count of 5 seconds?

Fadi.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> 1. Can you identify any weak link at any particular point throughout the lift Jake?
> 
> 2. How often are you performing the lift?
> 
> ...


 At the minute I deadlift 2-3 times per week my biggest weakness is my build I am not built optimally for the deadlift, I have short arms and short torso, also I have had issues with lower back injuries for most of the time I've been lifting pulling heavy from the floor makes things worse thats why im doing my heavy pulling from blocks so I can maintain good spinal position my other deadlift sessions are from the floor focusing on perfecting my for. I have been following this for the last 6 weeks and it seems to be helping.

I like to follow linear progression it has worked well for me the past year and seems to be effective still.

I don't perform paused deadlift at the minute but it is something I will programme at some point


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> At the minute I deadlift 2-3 times per week my biggest weakness is my build I am not built optimally for the deadlift, I have short arms and short torso, also I have had issues with lower back injuries for most of the time I've been lifting pulling heavy from the floor makes things worse thats why im doing my heavy pulling from blocks so I can maintain good spinal position my other deadlift sessions are from the floor focusing on perfecting my for. I have been following this for the last 6 weeks and it seems to be helping.
> 
> I like to follow linear progression it has worked well for me the past year and seems to be effective still.
> 
> I don't perform paused deadlift at the minute but it is something I will programme at some point


 Perhaps I'm able to identify a problem here already Jake. You may be mixing things up here. I'll explain..

When it comes to squatting, depending on how far, or how high you wish to climb in your lifting career, the squatting frequency would also have to increase to match that ambition...., not so with the deadlift. And that's precisely where you might be falling short mate, hence I called it the "mixing" things up above.

What you may need Champ, is one mighty deadlifting session a week, where you utilise the periodisation system, the one you mentioned I like a lot, though I call it the step ladder approach. I don't particularly wish to screw with your head right now, seeing that you've already got yourself a pattern you're following. However I did want to throw this info your way (the once a week deadlifting), with an increase in overall rep numbers (though the actual reps per set remains at an all time low of a maximum of 3...due to ...you've guessed it..., the stress on the lower back when higher rep numbers are applied) as the weeks progress along. So in a nutshell, you want to really stress yourself, but not in a negative manner, and low reps with halting periods would help you achieve that. It's a very concentrated way of training, with plenty of (the rest of the week) of resting for maximum recovery.

Like I said, disregard the above, but keep on the backburner for when you begin a new meso or macro cycle.

Thanks for reading mate.

Fadi.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Overhead press i f**ked up the loading 90kg 1x2(pb) 85kg 1x4 82.5kg 1x4

I didn't check the book it was supposed to be 85kg for 2-3 sets of 5 the 90kg double left me buggered.

Incline dumbell press 45s(heaviest iv done ever) 1x8 1x6

Dumbell flys 30s (heaviest ever) 2x5

Cable raises 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x15

Cable curls 2x15

Thats the training block over im pleased with most of it my weight is back up but waist is smaller and people have commented im in better shape no iv just gotta decide where to take it from here

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BXprRtZDTYJ/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Today I am back squatting comp style wraps belt and wide.

Squat 180kg 2x5

Deadlift 140kg 8x2

Safety bar paused squat narrow stance 100kg 2x8

Seated Calf raises 30kg 2x15

Leg press calfs 80kg 3x20

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15

Squats felt awesome, form was nice and tight and power was good and no pain but glutes and back are tight now so mobility work is key now. I'm also using my belt with my pulls from the floor to mimic competition technique they felt strong and fast. No belt on safty bar squat and will stay that way for this training block also will all be paused with narrow stance


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Warming up on chest supported row as usual Banded rotator cuff work always before pressing.

Bench press 145kg 2x5

Yates row 100kg 1x12 1x15

Dumbell chest press feet up 35s 2x15

Cable flys 2x15

Dumbell shoulder press 30s 2x8 (taking these out)

Rear delts flies 10s 2x15

Tricep push down scaff bar 2x20

Preacher curl machine 2x20

Im hoping to set a new 5rm on the bench in the coming weeks 155 would be good 160 would be better lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Also thought I'd put out that I'm currently running 500mg test cyp per week and 8iu novorapid pre workout and eating to grow trying to keep diet tidy as possible im interested in running peg mgf again too


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

The OHP is sick man, 90kg is a lot of weight and since I'm trying myself to improve that lift, I know for a fact that it is a battle to improve it and earn a few kilos on the bar.

You are training with 3*5 and 5*5 as the main movement I believe regarding your log right ? If so, I'm doing the same, in a more modest way though ^^'


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> The OHP is sick man, 90kg is a lot of weight and since I'm trying myself to improve that lift, I know for a fact that it is a battle to improve it and earn a few kilos on the bar.
> 
> You are training with 3*5 and 5*5 as the main movement I believe regarding your log right ? If so, I'm doing the same, in a more modest way though ^^'


 For the most part I only do 2 working sets I use more sets on movements im trying to improve form on but if im already efficient in a lift 2 sets is enough or isolation stuff ill do more volume with. Thanks about the OHP mate Iv had 100kg over head before but at higher bodyweight iv never really worked it consistently so hopefully I can push past 100kg soon


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls unsure of block height either 5 or 6 inches. 170kg 1x8 1x13

Safty squat don't know the bar weight so im going off as if it was 20kg 110kg 2x8 all paused briefly

Seated calfs 35kg 2x15

Leg press calfs 120kg 3x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 1x30 1x20

Wicked session actually felt like I murdered deadlift day rather than the other way around

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5NqrrDSU7/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX5OP95D6Yk/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Didn't get much in as I had planned to skip training today but changed my mind last minute and got a rush session in

Bench press 130kg 5x2 working on speed and they where bloody fast

Push press worked up to a pb double with 100kg first time push pressing in a very long time i had a brain fart and accidentally loaded 120kg thinking it was 100kg at first dont ask me how but Yeh I failed that attempt

Incline dumbell press 30s 2x15

Cable flys 2x30

Chest supported rows 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX8MRoNjPAF/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX8MjBrDxRs/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Trained today but nothing major just sneaking in extra squat work when I feel up to it also did some light Barbell rowing and chest supported rows

Saftey squat was 115kg 2x8

Barbell row was 80kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Chest supported rows 2x20

I'm not lifting anything heavy in training at the moment so the higher frequency shouldn't be of any bother as long as i eat enough and at the moment im eating pretty well

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BX-gkcWjHup/


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Nice squat man, really control and very good depth

Keep up the good work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> Nice squat man, really control and very good depth
> 
> Keep up the good work


 Thanks mate no competition plans at the moment so working on making everything move better


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Comp squat 185kg 2x5

Deadlift 150kg 8x2

Saftey squat 120kg 2x8 paused

Seated calfs 40kg 2x15

Leg press calfs 140kg 2x30

Reverse hyperextension 25kg 1x20 1x25

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYDsMlSDO3T/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYDkIq9D50k/

Still trying to nail form off the floor so weight is staying low


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 147.5kg 1x5 1x7 (pb)

Bent over rows 100kg 2x8

Dumbell chest press 40s 1x15 1x20 (pb)

Cable flies(7) 2x15

Side raises on cables 2 2x15

Dumbell reverse flies 12.5s 2x12

Tricep push downs 2x20

Dumbell curls 20s 1x15 1x10

Seated rows 2x15

Good training today hopefully more bench pbs to come. I'm feeling pretty f**ked from the extra food I'm eating though horribly bloated I feel really uncomfortable


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls unsure of block height still it's five or six 175kg 1x8 1x12

Saftey squat 125kg 2x8 still using pauses

Seated calfs 50kg 2x15

Leg press calfs 150kg 2x30 had to rest pause the second set after first 15 reps

Reverse hyperextension 25kg 2x25

Blocks are helping massively

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYLOu7xjL5E/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYLPGdBjfiu/


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

145 kg BP for reps :thumbup1:

as always, good numbers out there


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> 145 kg BP for reps :thumbup1:
> 
> as always, good numbers out there


 Thanks bro I'll be kicking it up a notch soon


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Got a little upper body work in today

Bench press 135kg 5x2 working on speed

Push press 100kg 5x2

Incline dumbell press 36s 2x15

Barbell row 100kg 1x5 120kg 1x5 130kg (pb) 1x5


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

i like the look of the 2 sets approach on assistance stuff

ive always bro'ed it and gone with 3+ sets on assistance but i think hitting the 2 sets is enough to stimulate then finish off said exercise whilst still leaving time to throw in other movements without the workout being ridiculously long

ill give it a go when im done with this cut and not just preserving LBM and im actually building some


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> i like the look of the 2 sets approach on assistance stuff
> 
> ive always bro'ed it and gone with 3+ sets on assistance but i think hitting the 2 sets is enough to stimulate then finish off said exercise whilst still leaving time to throw in other movements without the workout being ridiculously long
> 
> ill give it a go when im done with this cut and not just preserving LBM and im actually building some


 I much prefer it to doing tons of sets you can train with much more intensity if your doing 4 or 5 sets of something you aren't going to be able to go as hard on each set


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 190kg 2x5 easy didn't feel heavy, buried every rep

Deadlift 160kg 8x2

Saftey squat 130kg 2x8

Seated calfs 50kg 2x15

Leg press calfs 160kg 3x30

Reverse hyperextension 30kg 2x15

No footage from today i left my phone at home


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 150kg 1x5 1x7 (pb)

Barbell row 120kg 2x5

Dumbell chest press 45s 1x13 1x12

Cable flies 1x15 1x16

Reverse dumbell flies 12.5s 2x15

Few different Banded pull aparts

Hammer curls 10s 2x20

Tricep push downs 1x20 1x15

Preacher curl machine single arms 3x8

Very pleased to get a bench pb reps where very explosive hopefully next week I will set a new 5rm of 152.5kg gonna have to eat plenty of food to keep growing! Bodyweight is sitting around 93kg but drops to 92 if i dont eat enough


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 180kg 1x8 1x10

Saftey squat 135kg 2x8

Seated calfs 55kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 160kg 3x20

Reverse hyperextension 35kg 1x15 1x10

Chins 1x10 1x5

I wanted more reps ony second set of block pulls but I gassed out but the weight felt easy

I feel bloated to the point that breathing is hard but strength is certainly on the up I will continue to push for as long as i can tolerate it

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdRL7Ejscp/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYdRkA6jWVj/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Trained yesterday some upper body stuff nothing worth mentioning just a pump up session.

Today was fun

Ssb squat 140kg 2x8

Seated calfs 60kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 180kg

Reverse hyperextension 37.5kg 1x15 1x12

Barbell row 125kg 2x5 pb

Close grip pull down 2x8

Single arm Preacher curl machine 3x12

Abb wheel rollout 3x8

Wicked session really enjoyed it


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 195kg 2x5 easy

Deadlift 165kg 8x2

Ssb squat 145kg 2x8 everything on this is a pb as im new to it lol

Seated calfs 65kg 2x10 pb

Leg press calfs 190kg 3x20 pb

Reverse hyperextension 40kg 2x10 pb

Good session again hard work but good my squats really had some pop in them today and I felt really comfortable with the bar on my back. The volume is killer on the accessory work and the weight is getting pretty high 2 more weeks and there will be a almost complete deload of all accessories minimum volume for a week and then i will reset and another 6 weeks of hard volume work im going to keep it like this for a while i think


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 152.5kg 1x5 (pb) 1x6 (pb)

Barbell row 130kg 2x5 (pb) 140kg 1x3 (pb)

Dumbell chest press 50s 1x7 1x6

Cable flys 3x5 each set i went up a weight all where pb's

Side raises 15s 2x8

Reverse dumbell fly 10s 2x15

Preacher curl machine one arm at a time 2x8 with pb weight

Chest supported rows single arms 2x8 with the stack


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 5 inch 185kg 1x9 1x11

Ssb squat 150kg 2x8

Seated calfs 70kg 1x10 1x8

Leg press calfs 200kg 3x20

Reverse hyperextension 42.5kg 1x10 1x7

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvgRBdDi1o/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYvhk6bDHI1/


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

As always, man you are strong as f**k and putting the good work :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> As always, man you are strong as f**k and putting the good work :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate things seem to be moving along nicely at the moment


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did some upper stuff not much at all as work hours have changed on Fridays

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BYyHl22Dull/

I'll work this into my regular bench session soon after this I did some flys and raises and push downs spent about 15 minutes on mobility aswell


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Extra accessorise day

Ssb squat 155kg 2x8 pb

Seated calfs 70kg 1x10 1x8

Leg press calfs 220kg pb

Reverse hyperextension 45kg 1x10 1x6 pb

Barbell row 135kg 2x5 pb

Close grip pull down 3x8

Preacher curl machine 3x8

Reverse curls 20kg 3x8

Rope push downs 2x15

Unilateral chest supported row full stack 2x8 that machine is now too easy i need more weight


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sqaut day

I f**ked up and made a bigger jump than I was supposed to on squats today it was supposed to be 195kg but did 200kg 2x5 they where very easy and form was solid

Deadlift 170kg 8x1

Ssb squat 160kg

Seated calfs 75kg 2x10

Leg press calfs 240kg 2x20 1x18

Reverse hyperextension 30kg 2x12

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BY5r6WcDK7a/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BY5sTrXjnsj/

Bodyweight is 95kg this morning


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 155kg 1x5 (pb) 1x6 (pb)

Barbell row 140kg 2x5 (pb)

Dumbell chest press 50s 1x10 (pb) 1x9

At this point I'm f**ked

Dumbell flys was supposed to be cables but some t**t was using the cable station to text his mates 20s 2x10

Side raises 12.5s 2x8

Reverse dumbell fly 12.5s 2x12

Tricep push downs 2x15

Preacher curl machine 2x8 also got a pb weight on that

Chest supported rows 1x8

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BY8GMYMjw44/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BY8GTrGDsZj/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BY8MvwgjVQY/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 190kg 2x8 off 5 inch blocks

Ssb squat 165kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension 32.5kg 2x10

Seated cable rows 2x10

Skipped calves to fit mobility work in as i feel stiff. Didn't feel great at all today bloated, indigestion, s**t...

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZBTpBFjTNR/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZBT2MIjet6/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats decided to ditch the 5s today and worked up to a really good 240kg single

Forgot to do deadlift :/

Ssb squat 170kg 1x3

Seated calfs 80kg 2x5

Legpress calfs 280kg 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 35kg 2x10

Deload next week and reprogram

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZLp-VJHLRH/


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Well done champ, 240 kg squat is no joke :thumbup1:

I'm not english and some of your friends have some brits accent haha "back to a single" haha always nice to hear real this british accent man


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> Well done champ, 240 kg squat is no joke :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm not english and some of your friends have some brits accent haha "back to a single" haha always nice to hear real this british accent man


 thanks mate it felt real easy hopefully I can get past my pb soon


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 157.5kg 1x5 (pb) 160kg 1x5 (pb)

Barbell row 100kg 1x5

Dumbell chest press 55s 1x6 (pb) 1x5

Dumbell flys 15s 2x10

Side raises 10s 1x10

Tricep push downs 1x12 full stack (pb)

Wow what a week so far lol this is my final week of the current training block I've now added 10kg to my 5rm on bench in 12 weeks fu**ing awesome those bench sets took it out of me i used all my mental energy so couldn't get the intensity there for the assistance work but im very pleased I got videos but the angle isn't the best ones even upside down for some reason lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZOJ2FNjCle/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZOJ639jgz5/

Current body weight is fluctuating between 93-95kg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 195kg 1x8 (pb) 200kg 1x1, 220kg 1x1 240kg 1x1 (pb)

Saftey squat 180kg 1x1 (pb) 200kg in wraps (pb)

Good mornings 60kg 2x8

Well that's this training block finished successfully nailed all my numbers every single session and it plenty of rep pb's.

Pretty pleased with 240kg off the blocks without any type of peak training im not training at all the weekend im tired from work and all these gainz!!!

I'll spend the next few days debating with myself on how I will program the next 6 weeks I could probably work my way into a new max on the squat and bench pretty easily but there's no need to rather than the cool insta videos lol I'll have to think it over.

Here's today's fun

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTX1ixD8IY/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTX7oXjRPv/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTYHAbj35Q/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTYNBej0KO/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTauuOj-Uh/

Oh and now I have the same knee wraps as Andre malanachav get ready for a 400kg squat

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZTJre-jx5L/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deload/taking it easy

Squats 200kg 3x3

Deadlift 140kg 8x3

Ssb squat 105kg 2x12 paused

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x12

Seated calfs 20kg.

This is a sort of back off week rather than a complete deload or week off the next 6 weeks will see a increase in intensity and reduction in volume squat and bench will be working in triples deadlifts will be 5s.

Im not too worried about any assistance this week I'll do the bare minimum starting next week I will have set assistance movements and reports schemes


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deload/taking it easy
> 
> Squats 200kg 3x3
> 
> ...


 I like and generally speaking, prefer the approach you're using above as far as the deload week is concerned Jake. A deload week, as opposed to taking a complete week off, is akin to you walking around during your rest intervals, as opposed to sitting down to catch your breath/recover etc. Active recovery is always preferable (for overall recovery), over a sit and do nothing approach.

The only time I'd consider a full week off the gym is when I know that my CNS have had to cope with some externally impacting negative factors, and I would do well to have the time off to quieting all my bodily systems right down..., starting with my head. Some lifters of course feel they can do better if they visit the gym, even under such circumstances. However I believe that it's good to leave one's option wide open, and not be so rigid and restrictive in their approach to how they approach their deloading week. After all, no one knows you better than your own self, and if that means going dancing would relieve your physical and emotional tension, recharging you for the new Mesocycle to come, so be it..., as you and no one else (after all these years of training), ought to be in the driver's seat when all is said and done.

All power to you strong man.

Fadi.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi65 said:


> I like and generally speaking, prefer the approach you're using above as far as the deload week is concerned Jake. A deload week, as opposed to taking a complete week off, is akin to you walking around during your rest intervals, as opposed to sitting down to catch your breath/recover etc. Active recovery is always preferable (for overall recovery), over a sit and do nothing approach.
> 
> The only time I'd consider a full week off the gym is when I know that my CNS have had to cope with some externally impacting negative factors, and I would do well to have the time off to quieting all my bodily systems right down..., starting with my head. Some lifters of course feel they can do better if they visit the gym, even under such circumstances. However I believe that it's good to leave one's option wide open, and not be so rigid and restrictive in their approach to how they approach their deloading week. After all, no one knows you better than your own self, and if that means going dancing would relieve your physical and emotional tension, recharging you for the new Mesocycle to come, so be it..., as you and no one else (after all these years of training), ought to be in the driver's seat when all is said and done.
> 
> ...


 Thanks @Fadi65your feedback is much valued, that's my thoughts also in the cns, I haven't taxed it recently as it's all been rep work so my plan for this next block is to get it fired up and push myself..... Apart from deadlift that still needs work before I can really increase the intensity


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 150kg 3x3

Slingshot bench narrow grip 140kg 1x8 1x11 I stopped this set because speed dropped

Barbell row 130kg 1x5 1x8

Dumbell chest press 40s 2x12

Cable flys 2x15

Then messed around with some single arm pressing just light stuff

Tricep roll outs on a Incline 12s 2x12

Left it at that

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZixSNVDICA/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZixZjujCvJ/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 185kg 1x5 1x8

Deads from the floor 160kg 8x1

I feel s**t today really struggling with digestive problems the last few weeks and it's leading to less calories being consumed and me being very tired


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deload/taking it easy
> 
> Squats 200kg 3x3
> 
> ...


 Back off week with the man repping 200kg on squat :jaw: Do I even lift hahaha

You are a beast man :cool2:

hope your digestive problem will be sort out man


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Uryens said:


> Back off week with the man repping 200kg on squat :jaw: Do I even lift hahaha
> 
> You are a beast man :cool2:
> 
> hope your digestive problem will be sort out man


 Lol thanks mate ita only a slight back off lol more so a drop in volume, thanks im gonna try getting some digestive enzymes and a fibre supplement


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lol thanks mate ita only a slight back off lol more so a drop in volume, thanks im gonna try getting some digestive enzymes and a fibre supplement


 Hope you feel better soon Big Guy !

You're an inspiration

x


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Lol thanks mate ita only a slight back off lol more so a drop in volume, thanks im gonna try getting some digestive enzymes and a fibre supplement


 psyllium husk at 14g pre bed is good, gives you those turds you dont even need to wipe after, just full body clear out

also ive heard glutamine is really good for digestion


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Big Guy !
> 
> You're an inspiration
> 
> x


 Thankyou  you keep up the good work too


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> psyllium husk at 14g pre bed is good, gives you those turds you dont even need to wipe after, just full body clear out
> 
> also ive heard glutamine is really good for digestion


 I'll order the husks also looking at flax powder. got a bug bag if glutemine doing nothing in the cupboard. Nice one mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Picked up some digestive enzymes and psyllium husks today hopefully I can get the calories back up and crack on with the gains


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 210kg 3x3

Deadlift 160kg 5x2

Cambered bar squat 100kg 1x8 1x10

Seated calfs 40kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 200kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension single legs 5kg 2x12

I'm doing 2 sets of a bicep exercise every time im in the gym for the next 6 weeks just to see what happens lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZvx9lxDRp7/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZvykoGjg74/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 155kg 3x3

Slingshot close grip 145kg 1x8 1x10

Barbell row 100kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 1x20

Cable flys 2x20

Incline Tricep roll outs 12s 1x10 17s 1x10

Side raises 15s 2x15

Tricep push downs @Fadi65I read your post on these and had a go, will be using these now.

Single arm bicep machine 2x8

I pulled my pec a bit on my first set I didn't warm up properly my set up was off i felt it on the second rep continued anyway did some stretching and will hope for the best I had no pain on the next 2 sets its a bit sore but doesn't seem major

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZyOggqDsxp/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZyUP7TDRiw/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 190kg 1x5 1x8 (gassed out)

Ssb squat 120kg 2x5

Good mornings 60kg 2x5

Seated calfs 50kg 2x12

Leg press calfs 280kg 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 40kg 1x10 1x5

Lat pull down 2x8

Bicep machine 2x8

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ3bpRljgRj/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ3cO_bDMk_/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Extra day

Ssb squat 130kg 2x5

Barbell row 120kg 1x8 1x10

Seated calfs 80kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x15

Lat pull down 2x8

Reverse curls 2x15

Dumbell curl Tricep pushdown super set for the sick pump 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ8r6_PjGaG/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BZ8sRemjag1/

Good session


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 220kg 3x3 (s**t)

Deadlift worked up to 220kg (s**t)

Cambered bar squat 140kg 2x5

Seated calfs 90kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension single legs 5kg 2x15

Arms 2x12

Stationary bike 10 minutes

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaB2fHljqP5/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaB3D_kjWKm/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaB3eDBDUPI/

Shouldn't have tried to deadlift so heavy off the floor its not in the plan no idea why I did it


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

You look solid Jakes !

Plus you got a really strong sock game going on 

all the best !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You look solid Jakes !
> 
> Plus you got a really strong sock game going on
> 
> ...


 Thanks anna  just felt a bit slow today on the squats, and deadlifts well I just hate them lol. I love my stripey socks! Need more colours though lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks anna  just felt a bit slow today on the squats, and deadlifts well I just hate them lol. I love my stripey socks! Need more colours though lol


 You dont look it though . Was thinking about the paper thing this morning during deadlifts .

It really helped !!

Thanx for that


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You dont look it though . Was thinking about the paper thing this morning during deadlifts .
> 
> It really helped !!
> 
> Thanx for that


 Ah good im glad it helped. I just need a longer pair of arms and I'll be good to go lol


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Just caught up on your log as have a bit of spare time today. Good work fella :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Sasnak said:


> Just caught up on your log as have a bit of spare time today. Good work fella :thumb


 Thanks mate, in trying my best


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Today was a bit rough things are starting to tighten up and not work properly, biceps where screaming today and my shoulders where tight I couldn't seem to get my back involved on the bench.

Bench press 160kg 3x3 these where slow I couldn't put the speed on them because I was simply in too much pain however I've never done this much total volume with 160kg on bench so that's something to be pleased with also my pec was fine that's a massive relief.

Barbell row 120kg 2x5

Then I thought my time in the gym today would be best served working on some mobility I hit my target sets on the main lift and thats the important part done.

I spent a good hour working on my lats shoulders pecs and biceps aswell as some scapula stability work I wish there was more time in the day working nights really puts a limit on how much time I can spend on this stuff.

Another thing that's made me feel better is that Im not experiencing any lower back issues after that heavy deadlift yesterday


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

@Jakemaguire how you getting on with that psyllium husk, smashed the porcelain yet?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> @Jakemaguire how you getting on with that psyllium husk, smashed the porcelain yet?


 Taking 6 a day with 6 digestive enzyme tabs from Holland and barret been dropping monster logs mate nice one for the heads up on those, bloat is massively improved. I think the main factor behind digestive problems is working nights I have to eat right before I sleep and wake up f**ked then I'm not moving around as I'm Sat on a truck all night. I've finally started driving lessons when I pass im buying a car and looking for a new job hopefully with better wages and better hours


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Taking 6 a day with 6 digestive enzyme tabs from Holland and barret been dropping monster logs mate nice one for the heads up on those, bloat is massively improved. I think the main factor behind digestive problems is working nights I have to eat right before I sleep and wake up f**ked then I'm not moving around as I'm Sat on a truck all night. I've finally started driving lessons when I pass im buying a car and looking for a new job hopefully with better wages and better hours


 sound job, i need snag some myself i think, weirdly over the last week or so my digestion suddenly gone to s**t (probably insulin related)

yea doing nights no good for you mate, alright in the short term but you're fighting against your internal body clock and all the chemical release that goes with it


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> sound job, i need snag some myself i think, weirdly over the last week or so my digestion suddenly gone to s**t (probably insulin related)
> 
> yea doing nights no good for you mate, alright in the short term but you're fighting against your internal body clock and all the chemical release that goes with it


 I think with food every now and then your body just gets fed up and says piss off lol. Iv been off slin a few weeks now didn't drop a pound but I only used 8iu preworkout it definitely helped get me through those high volume sessions.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 195kg 1x5 1x6

Ssb squat 150kg 2x5

Stopped there as it all just feels s**t this week i think I need a proper rest im tired feel s**t and I'm in a horrible mood I don't feel I'm recovering from anything this week I'm going to have a break from training maybe a week ill see how I feel. I can't complain iv gotten some really good training in up to this point in the log.

I compete in 8 weeks in the December gpc charity push/pull at my gym, never realised how close it was so I'm probably gonna change my bench programming to get me peaked for that as if like a bench pb on the day


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Block pulls 195kg 1x5 1x6
> 
> ...


 Hope you feel better soon Jake !

And my best wishes for succeding in your goals !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Hope you feel better soon Jake !
> 
> And my best wishes for succeding in your goals !
> 
> x


 Thanks anna


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

I know i said i was gonna have a week off but I can't keep away I still feel rough so I just cut the volume down massively dropped all assistance.

Squat 230kg 1x3 (pb triple)

Deadlift went up to 220kg again it was better than last week's speed wise and I didn't use straps either

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaTvLALjW2G/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BaTvgvRDNkS/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Hard as iv tried to keep in the gym it's just not working im sick now i feel like death i went to the gym to bench today and the pain in my arms has stopped me from being able to put any power into the bar warm ups where all dreadfully slow the planned weight for today was 165kg but 150 was a slow painful mess I did some stretching of my triceps biceps and some body tempering (Google it)

The i did some light pump stuff for upper back and delts and chest and left it there ill go back when I feel better it's probably time i got some bloods done too as I haven't had any done since January when I go back im prepping for the Christmas gpc push pull the plan is bench only but I may deadlift too who knows.


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Taking 6 a day with 6 digestive enzyme tabs from Holland and barret been dropping monster logs mate nice one for the heads up on those, bloat is massively improved. I think the main factor behind digestive problems is working nights I have to eat right before I sleep and wake up f**ked then I'm not moving around as I'm Sat on a truck all night. I've finally started driving lessons when I pass im buying a car and looking for a new job hopefully with better wages and better hours


 Are you taking their own brand ones? I know h & b are usually shite for product dosages vs other competitors but their own brand has a very good profile compared to the likes of quest digestive enzymes I used to use.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Are you taking their own brand ones? I know h & b are usually shite for product dosages vs other competitors but their own brand has a very good profile compared to the likes of quest digestive enzymes I used to use.


 Yes mate I am, they seem to be doing the trick


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yes mate I am, they seem to be doing the trick


 Yeah I use them occasionally better than other brands I've tried for sure.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Im still recovering from bum aids but hopefully will be good to train on Monday iv put a few pounds back on so thats a good sign


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back training today

Squat day

Squats no wraps 180kg 3x3

Deadlift 170kg 5x3 2x1

Ssb squat 140kg 1x8

Reverse hyperextension 2x12

Seated calfs 20kg 2x15

Didn't kill myself today but still made it a bit of a challenge by tossing the knee wraps for squats im gonna let the squat take back seat for a while as I want to try push the deadlift a bit id like to do the bench and deadlift at the push/pull in December i still feel a bit rough to be honest but im getting there and enjoyed todays training the weights all moved pretty easily but not very fluently I'm a bit stiff from the time off


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 3x3

Dumbell chest press 35s 2x15 45s 1x8

Incline dumbell flys 20s 2x15

Side raises 10s 2x15

Tricep roll outs 10s 2x15

Dumbell curls 20s 2x12

Bicep tendons are still playing up but don't seem as bad so I'm gonna keep working on them and try get them healthy enough to bench heavy again


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 3 inch blocks 200kg 5x3

Ssb squat 150kg 1x5

Seated calfs 40kg 3x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

My hands hurt

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BatdsVUDQlX/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Squat worked up to a 225kg single with no knee wraps no video but apparently it was a nice squat

Deadlift worked up to some singles hit 180kg 4x1 and 200kg 2x1 they moved fairly smooth

Ssb squat 140kg for 5

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba4DGpjj0Hd/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba4DTtmjyGq/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press worked up a 170kg single without too much arm pain that'd the heaviest iv gone since the pec tear i think so good result today

Close grip bench 100kg 3x10

Axle floor press 100kg 2x10

Cable flys 2x20

Side raises 10s 2x15

Barbell curls 40kg 3x8

Tricep push downs 3x15

Then some light upper back stuff

Pretty pleased with how today went im just gonna keep working up to a heavy single the next few weeks to try and come in with a nice bench for the charity comp just gotta keep my arms in good nick and who knows maybe I'll hit a 190kg bench


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

@Jakemaguire do you take any joint support supps?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> @Jakemaguire do you take any joint support supps?


 No mate bugger all, I did start npp last week at though lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

@Ross1991 is there any you would recommend based on experience mate as I wouldn't mind giving one a try


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> @Ross1991 is there any you would recommend based on experience mate as I wouldn't mind giving one a try


 I'm having issues myself atm mate but I think it's down to the orals I'm currently using.

I just ordered joint plus from mp with about 70% off with halloween offers going to give that a try.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I'm having issues myself atm mate but I think it's down to the orals I'm currently using.
> 
> I just ordered joint plus from mp with about 70% off with halloween offers going to give that a try.


 Whenever I take oxys my biceps flare up within days mate its horrible, I love oxys but I hate how they make me bald with sore arms lol i think it may be the sudden glycogen retention putting pressure on everything


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Whenever I take oxys my biceps flare up within days mate its horrible, I love oxys but I hate how they make me bald with sore arms lol i think it may be the sudden glycogen retention putting pressure on everything


 I had no issues on Oxys but I switched to superdrol a few weeks ago and I'm on 40mg which is considered a lot and my joints are just so painful.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> I had no issues on Oxys but I switched to superdrol a few weeks ago and I'm on 40mg which is considered a lot and my joints are just so painful.


 Sucks mate I tend to stay away from all the super potent gear now unless I'm peaking for a meet, I think my recent weight gain is the reason my arms are kicking off this time because up till last week I was on test only. Start foam rolling everything iv got a rumble roller its wicked roll above and below the effected joints it will create slack for the joint and ease the pressure off


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Sorry to interrupt your discussion you guys , but I 've heard tripe does wonders for joint pains

Bliah

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Sorry to interrupt your discussion you guys , but I 've heard tripe does wonders for joint pains
> 
> Bliah
> 
> x


 Thanks anna for the input but I'd seriously struggle to eat that lol


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

anna1 said:


> Sorry to interrupt your discussion you guys , but I 've heard tripe does wonders for joint pains
> 
> Bliah
> 
> x





Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks anna for the input but I'd seriously struggle to eat that lol


 Yeah I take 6g fish oil a day rather than eat oily fish and the likes


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks anna for the input but I'd seriously struggle to eat that lol


 Felt like sharing haha

u're welcome

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Felt like sharing haha
> 
> u're welcome
> 
> x


 I really struggle with seafood cod is as far as I go lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls from 3 inch blocks 210kg 5x1

Back hurts and just seems to be getting worse moved on to some chin ups and lots of Reverse hyperextensions and abb work this is getting frustrating my forms getting better but the issues aren't improving

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Ba_nWFbjDrf/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day


 Good afternoon to you in Britain Jake,

Were you aware, that you are a unique deadlifter amongst powerlifters? Your hip/glutes initiate the lift like a powerlifter, but your whole spinal column is that of an Olympic weightlifter. OK in English now...

Powerlifters rely heavily (and rightly so), on some of the most powerful muscles in the human body, these are the hips and glutes muscles. By having a high hip/glute positioning, you automatically engage these two muscle beasts in order to break the bar off the platform, generating maximum force in the process. However, that's only half the story been told. The other half lies with your back, and the alignment of your spine. Now I have noticed top powerlifters, though they maintain a neutral lumber spine/lower back, they very much arch their upper back muscles, and that's a tremendous amount of force to tap into. Now I do realise, that the upper back comes into the movement rather than play a part in initiating it. In other words, once the bar has broken away from the lifting platform and is now in its travelling path, only once it reaches (what we call in Olympic weightlifting) the second pull, i.e. the above knee position, would the upper back of a powerlifter really begins to shine and do its "thing".

In simpler English still. That upper back described in the manner I've described it above, is very much unlike the upper back of an Olympic weightlifter, hell no! Here, that powerlifter's upper back is actually engaging (make that fully marrying with) the other two beasty muscles that got the ball rolling in the first place, i.e. the glutes/hips muscles. In Olympic weightlifting (and that's where Jake comes in), the upper back, just like the whole back of an Olympic weightlifter really, acts like one hell of a stabiliser for the glutes and the quads to do their "thing".

So this whole thing (the unique way in which you lift Jake), got me thinking. Could you be missing out on many pounds that would have been made easier to lift, had you decided to engage your upper back/mid and lower trapezius muscles or not?

Just for your information. For the first time in the history of Klokov's lifting, I saw him (on YouTube) few nights ago, snatch deadlifting (and clean deadlifting) exactly as if he was a full on powerlifter and not a former Olympic weightlifting Champion. It made a whole lot of sense to me when I looked at the amount he was snatch and clean deadlifting. Gone the ATG lift initiation, and hello to a hip/glute positioning that is nearly facing the ceiling instead of the floor. Also gone was that strict arched upper back chest out position, and in was more of a rounded upper back and more of a low/dropped chest positioning. He knew that Champion or not, there was no way in hell he was going to be able to pull such monstrous weights all the way up if he maintained a lifting form that uniquely belonged in the world of Olympic weightlifting.

I didn't provide you with any videos of his lifts, not because there's a lack of them, but because the opposite is true. So help yourself if your wish to confirm what I'm going on and on about here Champion.

If and when you choose to modify your lifting stance and bring more of your upper back into play, let me know, because the snatch deadlift from knee height and up, is readily available to turn your upper back into the same beast as your glutes and hips already are.

Look after your back mate, and all power to you Sir.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Good afternoon to you in Britain Jake,
> 
> Were you aware, that you are a unique deadlifter amongst powerlifters? Your hip/glutes initiate the lift like a powerlifter, but your whole spinal column is that of an Olympic weightlifter. OK in English now...
> 
> ...


 @Fadi thank you for taking time out to help me mate it is very much appreciated, I think i understand what you mean with my position of my upper back and I do have reason for my doing this, whenever I try to pull like say for example konstantin konstantinovs if that's how you mean, I struggle to keep a neutral lumbar spine and whenever I let my lumbar slip into flexion I'm in a world of pain even without any weight in my hands. How would you recommend I overcome this? I do like snatch grip deadlift and would happily put them back in my programming


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> @Fadi thank you for taking time out to help me mate it is very much appreciated, I think i understand what you mean with my position of my upper back and I do have reason for my doing this, whenever I try to pull like say for example konstantin konstantinovs if that's how you mean, I struggle to keep a neutral lumbar spine and whenever I let my lumbar slip into flexion I'm in a world of pain even without any weight in my hands. How would you recommend I overcome this? I do like snatch grip deadlift and would happily put them back in my programming


 Hello again Jake,

Let's talk back positioning and strengthening for just a bit OK.

You mentioned konstantin konstantinovs. There's something you and he have in common, did you know that? That "something", is that both of you have decided/determined how your back is going to be whilst pulling, from the floor and all the way to the top. By that I mean both of you have made a conscious decision to lift in a certain way. Great mate, so where are you heading with this?

I'm definitely not proposing in the slightest, that you begin to utilise Konstantin's lifting style, no way! And yet, I have two major concerns here Jake...

*1. *Seeing Jake lifting his absolute max off the floor by using every bit of muscle strength under his disposal.

*2. *Achieving the above with maximum safety.

Well yeh well mate that's a given isn't it? Yes it is, and that's where I come in.

You mentioned your lower back, or your concern of breaking form in that area by ending up losing the arch there. Granted, I support you 100% here, I'd be an idiot not to. I on the other hand, is saying yes Jake, you've got my full support re your lower back form, but I know for a fact that you selling yourself short by not maximising on each and every ounce of muscle strength that you have, when you do not bring in your upper back muscles. Hey Fadi, remember what I told you would happen if I round my upper back when pulling, my lower back ... yes Jake, I remember mate, and again, I'm with you. So where to from here then? Well I'm bloody determined to see you smashing it in the deadlift, whilst achieving the two elements that we both want. You want safety, and I want maximum utilisation of your back muscles, in addition to maintaining safety. Hey great, how do we surmount this seemingly insurmountable hurdle then mate?

Here's what I've got on offer for you Champion.

*1. *We need to maximise the strength of your lower back..., yes yes, stronger than now by many folds, we have no choice mate.

*2. *We also need to fully engage your upper back and also strengthen the hell out of it, because it needs to join the party instead of just sitting there looking pretty.

Perfect, how do we do it?

*1.* Lower back food: paused deadlift (I'll explain in a sec)..., or snatch deadlift, which by default would bring more of your lower back into play. However this is not for someone at your level. Why is that? Because you are not a beginner but an advanced lifter; one who has mastered the perfect positioning of his lower back region. So my aim here with you is not lower back positioning but rather lower back strengthening instead.

*2.* Upper back food: mid-way/just below knee level off the block and/or rack snatch deadlift.

OK so with point *#1* above, you're going to need to pause the bar just after breaking it off the floor. I will put up a video, however unlike what you see in that video; there is no need for you to complete the full deadlift here no. Because our focus is to maximise on building lower back strength, from super strong to insanely strong!

Maximum/cumulative muscle tension on your now firing hip/glute muscles is going to be incredible at this* point*, figuratively and literally speaking. Your lower back would have no choice but to adapt to this increased time under tension, and it will adapt by getting stronger. Here's the deal Jake; no need to see you pile on 4 plates or so to do this paused deadlift. Why is that? Because the time under tension would take care of increasing the intensity of that load many folds over, in addition to allowing you to maintain a perfect lumber spine position. So as I've said on UK-M many times now, it's all about the effort and not simply the load. As the seconds tick over, so would your effort increase like crazy, all awhile, you'll be able to maintain 100% perfect form due to the load not being maximum, and benefit through the increased effort that comes by way of TUT (during that killer static hold)

As far as point *#2* above, (again I'll include a video here for you), our aim here is to get super strong in our upper back muscles, by widening our hands and focusing on part of the lift (knee level or thereabout), that maximally engages the upper back muscles. Allowing for an increase in strength at both the mid and final portion of your deadlift.

I will also include a video of Klokov, because I know exactly how Klokov lifted when Olympic weightlifting, and what I'm seeing now that is different within the video I'll put up here. You may fast forward to exactly 2:11, as he begins his second deadlift, viewed much more clearly from the side. You see how high his hips are, yet his whole back is virtually in a straight line, with neither his lower nor his upper back exaggerated in their positioning. By that I mean his lower back is *not* that of an Olympic weightlifter, yet if you look very closely, you'd appreciate the fact that it's not changing (or losing) its stance whilst such a heavy load is introduced onto it. Likewise his upper back, maintains a straight positioning (with the rest of his back) throughout the pull. So with Klokov, there's no "hunching" of the upper back as we see with konstantin.

However I'd have to say, if and when the weight goes up (and I've seen this on other occasions), Klokov's upper back does tend to hunch ever so slightly. Not because he is consciously doing it as is the case with konstantin 's start to finish style of lifting, but with Klokov, it's a case of having an upper back that has been ordered to come into play by the nervous system due to such a super load that is being lifted. In other words, it's an involuntary reaction and not a voluntary one on the part of Klokov. And he can do it, due to the super strength both his upper back has developed (due to having been a top weightlifting snatcher), as well as his lower back strength due to all the pulls weightlifters do.

You too can develop amazing lower and upper back strength Jake, and whence lifting, the strength of your back would take care of itself, moulding its shape according to the intensity applied onto it..., without you even thinking about it..., because by then, with all the paused deadlifts and rack snatch deadlifts, you would have gone from being super strong, to insanely strong in your overall back area, so much so , that your back form would not be overwhelmed by what's on the bar, because its strength development would be on another level to meet any future challenge.





















Please take your time to digest all the above, as I know it's a lot of stuff to think about and hence, I'm hoping I haven't overwhelmed you with it all. But I genuinely want to see you (safely) taking it up to a totally new level my dear friend Jake, and I know you can do it because I liked your winning/highly disciplined attitude since day one mate.

Cheers

Fadi.


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

a post where @Fadi talks extensively about deadlift and post Klokov and pete rubish videos as exemple, I don't really know what heaven is but I bet it comes close to this.

As for you Jake, well you are always freaking strong and if your form on dead is really smooth man, can't wait to see what it will become when you implement Fadi's tips.

Best wishes mate


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Hello again Jake,
> 
> Let's talk back positioning and strengthening for just a bit OK.
> 
> ...


 Thanks fadi, I know you're right about this as all my training partners pull like this and they all destroy me on the deadlift I will do further reading on implementing these methods, my lower back really holds me back from a good total and I need total fix it. I'm not going to deadlift in my upcoming meet I'll do bench only so I can start working on this right away. How would you suggest I add this to my current regime I do some sort of deadlift twice a week, light work on squat days and then a main deadlift session later in the week should I do the pause deads on my squat day and the snatch grips on my regular deadlift session? And what you said about not doing the complete pull on the pause deads? Am I just doing a pause below knee level and then return the bar to the floor?

Again thanks fadi I appreciate your time and knowledge


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> How would you suggest I add this to my current regime I do some sort of deadlift twice a week, light work on squat days and then a main deadlift session later in the week should I do the pause deads on my squat day and the snatch grips on my regular deadlift session? And what you said about not doing the complete pull on the pause deads? Am I just doing a pause below knee level and then return the bar to the floor?


 As far as pause then return the bar back down, there's a positive and a negative here; and yes of course, I very much need you to help me out with the best answer to this question here please. You see Jake, if you just lift it few inches, hold it for a two or three second count before taking it back down again, your ability to recovery would be added to the positive basket. Now you know what I'm going to say re pausing, then continuing with it right! That's where I'd need your help, because it's going to be one of those balancing act. Do I emphasise/maximise on recovery, or do I teach my CNS exactly what I expect from it to do once I finished with my 2-3 seconds of pausing? Can you see what I'm saying here Jake. We both know that this whole strength sport is CNS based/dependent right!

So twirl it inside that brilliant head of yours and weigh things up as only you know exactly how you respond to work and how well you recover from what compared with what etc.

Now re the snatch as seen in the video I've posted, that in my opinion is an easy one to answer. Why is that? As I've said on the forum before, the snatch is never a manifestation of your true strength abilities, never Jake! So what that means, is that you can hit this mighty beast as many days as you possibly can with 100% maximum effort and still recover fully. It's a win-win situation, but don't tell anyone OK mate 

I take it you only deadlift once a week correct? If not, then your recovery will suffer, as nothing on planet Earth is more brutal on the body, placing it under so much stress as a deadlift in its full on strength training phase, i.e. 80% of your 1RM and up.

Jake, I'm not a fan of variety..., much more a fan of specificity. If saying that made you think even 5% of like WTF, then I'm happy. Give that a thought will you..., a thought on maximum exercise minimisation, where only the best of the best movements would make themselves available in your training program. So perhaps it's time to think of what you can deduce from the pack, and what deserve to stay and why.

I'll leave it here because (some) say, if you want people to hate you, make them think. And I think this post of mine is all about that so I'm getting the hell out of here before you kick me out ... :beer:

Cheers mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> As far as pause then return the bar back down, there's a positive and a negative here; and yes of course, I very much need you to help me out with the best answer to this question here please. You see Jake, if you just lift it few inches, hold it for a two or three second count before taking it back down again, your ability to recovery would be added to the positive basket. Now you know what I'm going to say re pausing, then continuing with it right! That's where I'd need your help, because it's going to be one of those balancing act. Do I emphasise/maximise on recovery, or do I teach my CNS exactly what I expect from it to do once I finished with my 2-3 seconds of pausing? Can you see what I'm saying here Jake. We both know that this whole strength sport is CNS based/dependent right!
> 
> So twirl it inside that brilliant head of yours and weigh things up as only you know exactly how you respond to work and how well you recover from what compared with what etc.
> 
> ...


 Thanks fadi I'll be getting to work on these next week


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Warming up today everything felt fast which was making me think a top single was in order I worked up to 250kg and flew out the hole only to lose my balance that sucked but I had 5 minutes and tried again and it went up pretty quickly I left it there if I hadn't failed the first I would have gone up but oh well.

Then I did some light pulls only up to 140 for a triple then i went and had a mess around with what @Fadi had suggested to me here's the videos I did 5x5 on each movement

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbJ_IP4D7HD/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbJ_nwijcng/

Am I doing these correctly @Fadi

My back and abbs where ridiculously pumped from the pause deads


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Warming up today everything felt fast which was making me think a top single was in order I worked up to 250kg and flew out the hole only to lose my balance that sucked but I had 5 minutes and tried again and it went up pretty quickly I left it there if I hadn't failed the first I would have gone up but oh well.
> 
> ...


 Hi Jake,

I could see your back begin to shake as more muscle recruitment came on board.

1. The snatch pulls are dangerously light for the amount of force you applying onto them. In fact you can get yourself injured with that 140kg. You need to increase it, but start slightly. My concern is your deceleration, and I can see it's not something your nervous system has leant properly, and why would it, given this is a new form of adaptation for it to handle. So please increase up to 150kg/160kg and gauge the explosiveness/acceleration and also the deceleration. usually the latter would take care of itself, but not with a "baby" weight for the amount of strength you're smashing it with Jake.

2. No need for a 5 second count here, as 2 seconds would do just fine. The longer the hold, the more the stabilisers in your lower back are going to kick in, especially if you're on the gear.

Cheers mate, and well done on that 250kg (I must've missed it or you didn't upload it..., must be going blind in my old age huh mate  ).


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Hi Jake,
> 
> I could see your back begin to shake as more muscle recruitment came on board.
> 
> ...


 @Fadi saying that about the acceleration fadi I almost fell backwards on my first set with the snatch grips I will be training them again on Thursday and will increase the weight I didn't think 140 would be so easy as I haven't done a snatch grip deadlift in over 2 years. That video was my last set with the paused deads and the only one where I managed to convince my back not to be locked into such a high degree of extention and I could definitely feel the difference more muscle where waking up to do the work! I will happily shorten the pause lol

I didn't video the 250 squat and probably won't video any squats until it's pb time hopefully soon.

Thanks @Fadi


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press worked up to 180kg

Close grip bench 120kg 2x5

Incline dumbell flys 20s 2x15

Side raises 15s 2x10

Incline Tricep dumbell rollout things 12s 2x12

Dumbell curls 20s 2x12

Bench felt utter shite today but still I had a crack at 180 for the first time since my injury in June and to be honest I wasn't confident 160 felt hard 170 felt horrible and when my Eddie Hall look alike friend passed that 180 out to me I thought f**k this isn't going to happen lol but it went up not very well though the form was s**t the line was off and my biceps where crying here's the video

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbMicryD990/

Next week I will hopefully be attempting a pb


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah , that was pathetic . .. haha

you're a beast Jakey ! :thumb

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Yeah , that was pathetic . .. haha
> 
> you're a beast Jakey ! :thumb
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Strong mate 

4 plates BP is no fu**ing joke :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Worked up to 220kg off the floor for one trying to not to pull my shoulders back as best as I can

Then I did @Fadi's pause torture with 140kg for 5x5 a 40kg increase on my last effort

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbRnQbHjUlg/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbRnsfDDmru/

It's gonna take some practice to get the movement pattern down but im trying my best. No snatch grips today I may do some on Saturday


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Worked up to 220kg off the floor for one trying to not to pull my shoulders back as best as I can
> 
> ...


 Love the tshirt ! Haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Love the tshirt ! Haha


 Haha thanks I need more funny shirts


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Worked up to 220kg off the floor for one trying to not to pull my shoulders back as best as I can
> 
> ...


 Jake, only couple of inches are needed here and most definitely keep it below knee level, and only for couple of seconds hold mate. By taking it up above knee level as you're doing right now, you're increasing the work load on yourself, in addition to engaging more of the upper back (the higher you take it). Our aim with this particular exercise is lower back strength, where simply by breaking the bar off of the platform, your lower back/glute muscles would come to the party quick smart. So please Sir, conserve your energy by solely targeting what we need here and no more than that.

Cheers strong man.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Jake, only couple of inches are needed here and most definitely keep it below knee level, and only for couple of seconds hold mate. By taking it up above knee level as you're doing right now, you're increasing the work load on yourself, in addition to engaging more of the upper back (the higher you take it). Our aim with this particular exercise is lower back strength, where simply by breaking the bar off of the platform, your lower back/glute muscles would come to the party quick smart. So please Sir, conserve your energy by solely targeting what we need here and no more than that.
> 
> Cheers strong man.


 Okay @Fadi will keep it below the knee, how did my single look?

Thanks mate!


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hey Jake,

looking solid as always 

I did not wanted to post about the paused rep being a little high cause I don't want to interfere with Fadi's advice and besides that I'm not really able to give advice to someone who bench more than I squat 

Nevertheless to support what Fadi said about paused rep below the knees on dead, I link above a video of the mighty Pete Rubish (yeah I admire the guy very much  ) where he talks about paused reps and what he consider to be a mistake i.e. pausing just below the knees.

According to him that just too easy and of little use even if your sticking point is just below the knees.






Best wishes mate


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Okay @Fadi will keep it below the knee, how did my single look?
> 
> Thanks mate!


 I had to do something before I could give you a proper reply Champ. I wanted to go back and check your 210kg 5x1 off of a 3" block. What are you doing to me mate, you're making me look too good  !

My focus was on speed of bar movement. Knowing where your weakness is, I was positively surprised to learn that this 220kg (off the friggin platform where you're weaker than at the 3" position), was just as fast. In English we both know exactly what this means Champ..., it means I see improvement in speed already, hence I have to ask, what type of kryptonite are you currently getting off superman!

Cheers mate, that was damn impressive Tiger :beer: !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Added a second bench day as I need to peak fast

Slingshot bench 140kg x1

160kgx1

180kgx1

200kgx1

210kgx1

220kg fail

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbUMmAcjeA4/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbUMxzrDQ7X/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbUNOwSja4-/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Hit the gym today for some accessorie stuff

Snatch grip deads 150kg 5x5

Pause deads 100kg 5x5

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x12

Chest supported rows 2x8

Lat pull down 2x8

Dumbell shrugs 3x10

Dumbell pullovers 20kg 5x10

Dumbell curls 20s 2x5

Incline Tricep dumbell rollout 3x8

Back was a bit stiff today so snatch grips where a bit slow and that's why I only did 100kg with the pause work

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbW5cUOjV3t/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbW5C40DX2S/

@fadi I think im still pulling these too high?


----------



## Uryens (Aug 10, 2017)

Hi Jake,

I might be mistaken but I don't think you have tagged Fadi well cause his name is not highlight in blue like it is usualy when we tag someone.

I will summon the master of the lifts for you @Fadi :lol: Sry to bother you again and again Fadi, I tought that Jake did not tag you well and I take the liberty to tag you as the subject also interest me and you well know I'm always looking to read your knowledge :thumb (my apologies if you were tagged right and if I double tag you)

I don't know what Fadi will say about the pause but I believe it's still a bit high. Regarding Pete's advice in the video I posted, it should be mid shin while you are still pausing just below the shins.

Again, just a though, I have no point giving you advice.

Lifts still looks so clean for the amount of weight you are moving :cool2: :cool2: Congrats to you sir.

Stay safe and have nice week


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Hit the gym today for some accessorie stuff
> 
> Snatch grip deads 150kg 5x5
> 
> ...


 *1. *Jake, here's a lingo both of us understand 100% perfectly. Mate, I need you to simply break the bar off the floor and no more than that. By breaking it off, your lower back is going to 100% engage, and that's precisely what we're after and *no *more than that.

2. Re these numbers, see if you can do this for us next time you perform this snatch grip deads. Going from 150kg 5x5 25 reps = 3750kg ... to:

170x2, 160 7x3 = 3700kg (OK mate, you can sue me over robbing you of that 50kg  ).

Look after yourself Champ.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day was interrupted during warm ups and i had to help unload 2 mono lifts 2 bench presses and a set of elieko plates which kind of ruined the momentum ended up doing a comfortable 250kg then put 270 on the bar and it felt to heavy to even stand up with.

Then did pause pulls with 140kg 5x5

Then snatch grips @Fadisorry i did a extra rep by accident with 170kg 1x3

The 160kg 7x3

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbcHLGPD6Wf/

I'm still having trouble keeping a flat back

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbcHVz_DwWx/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbcHfqbjV5M/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jake, I've been trying for about 30 minutes now to reply to you, and it's an absolute nightmare mate. Please mention this to a mod and/or an admin so they can sort your thread out. Maybe it can't handle the size and/or number of your videos I don't know, but I think @anna1 may have commented about the same previously (I stand to be corrected on that).

*1.* I'm not seeing what you're describing re keeping a flat back. However since you're the boss here when it comes to back-mind-connection/feelings, I have this to say:: decrease the load slightly and increase your applied effort. In plain English this simply means, take some weight off and increase the time factor on the holds by one or two seconds more. So instead (let's say) of loading the bar up with 140kg, decrease that to (say) 120kg, whilst increasing the holds by 100%, going from a 2 sec count to a 4 sec count. If that still have you feeling as if your back is losing it. Reduce down to 110kg and go for 5 solid seconds, and for God's sake man, show me some friggin aggression with those holds, as if it was a World record attempt you're going for!

*2.* Funny how, the 3rd rep on the 170kg snatch grip was the easiest of the lot. And do you know why that is strong man? It's because I saw the aggression /the inner beast showing its face then. Also, it's because your muscles seem to fire better/recruit more efficiently as the reps in your sets progress further. That could mean you are one of those powerlifters who might do well to include some explosive/high velocity type of training within your weekly workout. Perhaps more on that later OK.

*3.* The 160kg ..., well you bloody killed it here didn't you!

Please politely request from your respected other half, that Fadi is suggesting some sort of massage post training/pre bedtime in order to loosen up all those tight/knotted muscles in your lower back/glute/hammies tie in area.

That is all for now Champ.

Look after that lower back for me will you please ...

Cheers.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Jake, I've been trying for about 30 minutes now to reply to you, and it's an absolute nightmare mate. Please mention this to a mod and/or an admin so they can sort your thread out. Maybe it can't handle the size and/or number of your videos I don't know, but I think @anna1 may have commented about the same previously (I stand to be corrected on that).
> 
> *1.* I'm not seeing what you're describing re keeping a flat back. However since you're the boss here when it comes to back-mind-connection/feelings, I have this to say:: decrease the load slightly and increase your applied effort. In plain English this simply means, take some weight off and increase the time factor on the holds by one or two seconds more. So instead (let's say) of loading the bar up with 140kg, decrease that to (say) 120kg, whilst increasing the holds by 100%, going from a 2 sec count to a 4 sec count. If that still have you feeling as if your back is losing it. Reduce down to 110kg and go for 5 solid seconds, and for God's sake man, show me some friggin aggression with those holds, as if it was a World record attempt you're going for!
> 
> ...


 I do seem to perform better when I do speed work on my squat and bench press mate and I do plan to add it back in soon.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Ruined by bicep pain again worked up to 170kg tried 185 but was in agony did loads of mobility stuff


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Ruined by bicep pain again worked up to 170kg tried 185 but was in agony did loads of mobility stuff


 Sorry to hear that hun !

By the way @Fadi my problem was that I was uploading too much and ran out of attachment quota . Not sure if the same problem applies here ?

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Just did a load of singles with 180kg and 200kg it was actually feeling pretty good today and apparently they all looked nice but I didn't get any videos at all today

Then did some pauses with 100kg 5x5

Some chin ups kettle bell shrugs and did dumbell pullovers with 25kg 8x8


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Bench day
> 
> Ruined by bicep pain again worked up to 170kg tried 185 but was in agony did loads of mobility stuff


 Strong bench! I probably couldn't even unrack it :lol:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Strong bench! I probably couldn't even unrack it :lol:


 Thanks mate small pec tear set me back a few months, I was hoping to be at around 190 by now maybe I'll get it in February


----------



## AestheticManlet (Jun 12, 2012)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks mate small pec tear set me back a few months, I was hoping to be at around 190 by now maybe I'll get it in February


 Injuries suck luckily I've had nothing like that yet. I'm working on my bench last bulk cycle I got to 145kg for 5 reps but I increased it too quickly with the gear ect, would have had an injury and my joints were too sore and getting pains down my arms so I'm taking it easier now and slower progression :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Ross1991 said:


> Injuries suck luckily I've had nothing like that yet. I'm working on my bench last bulk cycle I got to 145kg for 5 reps but I increased it too quickly with the gear ect, would have had an injury and my joints were too sore and getting pains down my arms so I'm taking it easier now and slower progression :thumbup1:


 Yeh mate build it up slowly with nice clean reps form is key to a big bench


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Went and did some deadlifts and a few squats today

Did loads of singles today with 140kg I lost count i got a few videos though also did 2 sets of pause deads but performed the whole lift then did about 5 singles with 145 on squats i ran out of time the gym closes at 2 on weekends

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbo8B3oD_AX/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbo8bzqDH-j/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbo8oNKju0X/

@Fadi I will master pausing in the correct position I promise but how is everything else looking, I also realise I'm very unstable when walking squats out now I've been spoiled by monolifts, walking out also causes me pain on my crappie right hip I believe it to be a glute medius problem.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thighs are getting massive Jake !

x


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Went and did some deadlifts and a few squats today
> 
> Did loads of singles today with 140kg I lost count i got a few videos though also did 2 sets of pause deads but performed the whole lift then did about 5 singles with 145 on squats i ran out of time the gym closes at 2 on weekends
> 
> ...


 Jake, I've just visited your profile, thought I'll get some info on you but didn't really get much at all, except I'm 26 and have been training for 6 years basically. I went hoping to see your 1RM, because I need to know that mate. I need to know it because of my next question to you. Are your singles structured in any way, or is it simply a case of let's kill it if I'm up to it and let's not, if I don't feel so great sort of thing?

Now re your "unstable" squat walk-outs, I'm not seeing what you're feeling mate, as all looks fine from here. Only thing I'm really concerned with right now is the weight on the bar, as I'm finding it way too light for the amount of force you're generating. I'd like to know the reason behind that please. Like, are you on a deload week?

Mate, we both need to see speed, but the velocity I'm seeing here is way over the top for your strength, and that *will *injure you big time Champ. That's why I'm sounding like a bloody broken friggin record right now, scrambling for some info re your 1RM. May I have those figures please Sir.

Thank you.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Your walk out looks ok to me mate.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Jake, I've just visited your profile, thought I'll get some info on you but didn't really get much at all, except I'm 26 and have been training for 6 years basically. I went hoping to see your 1RM, because I need to know that mate. I need to know it because of my next question to you. Are your singles structured in any way, or is it simply a case of let's kill it if I'm up to it and let's not, if I don't feel so great sort of thing?
> 
> Now re your "unstable" squat walk-outs, I'm not seeing what you're feeling mate, as all looks fine from here. Only thing I'm really concerned with right now is the weight on the bar, as I'm finding it way too light for the amount of force you're generating. I'd like to know the reason behind that please. Like, are you on a deload week?
> 
> ...


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BLqlRh3ln8D/

Best ever squat

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BLOR-lOFyiW/

Best ever deadlift

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BSqfQD7jkqa/

Best bench

So 260 squat 180 bench 245 deadlift.

I don't know if you ever read the book about Ed coan @Fadibut I set my training up very similar its just basic old fashioned linear progression and a small amount of weight to the bar each week and slowly decrease the reps most exercises are 2 working sets unless it's something I'm either really bad at and need practice like deadlift or something new that I'm learning. I do like to do speed work closer to competition time.

Today I just wanted to go to the gym and do something at the minute my training isn't really structured i have a charity bench meet in a few weeks and after that I'm resuming normal programming.

I'd say my current 1 rep maxes are 250kg in the squat, 180kg bench press and deadlift is at 220kg. Thanks fadi and sorry for the long winded response


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mingster said:


> Your walk out looks ok to me mate.


 It's really painful mate like I'm being stabbed in the hip


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Jakemaguire said:


> It's really painful mate like I'm being stabbed in the hip


 I've got something similar going on with my right knee atm. It's ok, so far, when lifting, but walking about, let alone walking out, is bloody painful.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mingster said:


> I've got something similar going on with my right knee atm. It's ok, so far, when lifting, but walking about, let alone walking out, is bloody painful.


 I love powerlifting but I sure does leave us f**ked up lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats no belt no wraps 185kg 2x5

Deadlift 170kg 6x1

Pause deads 170kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Considering iv not done volume work on squats for a while especially without the belt and wraps I was very pleased with myself today deadlift felt okay too

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bbt8Ryljpyv/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbuBXUYjjVG/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BbuC46zDZna/

And I've just had a conversation with a pretty savage deadlifter who's pretty clued up on the back/hip issue iv been having he wants me to use my belt in a higher position and if you look at my 245kg deadlift which is my heaviest pull I had the belt high iv also been recommended insoles to support my weak arches in a effort to get my lazy glute medius firing up so I have ordered a set of those its really cool to have knowledgeable people reach out and offer intelligent advice and its bloody hard to come by and now I have 2 people helping me! @Fadi we on uk muscle are lucky to have you here


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

@Jakemaguire, I need you to do something for me please strong man, something I've been thinking about since last night. I'd like you to modify the way you perform the paused-deadlifts. Not sure if this has been done before or not in the sport of powerlifting, but it makes a lot of sense to me the more I think about muscle fiber recruitment and the preceding cause/reason that affect such an effect. Yes, I can write and write, and still not explain well what's cooking inside that head of mine. So hopefully what is cooking inside it, you can make happen through your lifting..., here it is.

I'd like you to break the bar off of the platform, and do so for only a split second, literally long enough for that break to take place, i.e. lift/break, then place back down. How long did that take, half a second? That's it, that's the so called pause I'm after here. OK, that was part one of two, so let's keep moving please...

Now that the bar has re-kissed the platform/made contact, I'd like you to deadlift the beast with all your might Jake, as fast as you can, with 100% focus on form. So we want to move swiftly sure, but never at the expense of losing form (I don't need to tell you that).

OK now to part three, where it's about the methodology of it all.

Whatever your program is calling for, for instance, if (for argument's sake), you're doing 5x3, for this, I'd like you to consider rethinking this by focusing on the single rep (as I've written on the forum before remember, 1x20 or 20x1?), same thing here. So instead of thinking I'm doing 5 sets of 3 reps, I'd like you to think, I'm doing a total of 15 individual reps. You're welcome to break these reps into 3s if you like, as in 1 (get set again), 2 (get set again), 3 (done!). That was the 1st set of 3 reps, now you've got (according to your program of 5x3 for example), 4 more sets of 3 to go. Again, done with this mental attitude of focusing on the individual rep, as well as resetting after each rep has been fully and swiftly deadlifted.

So is this a (what they might call in bodybuilding) a 1 1/4 reps or similar? No it's not, for it is what it is. It's JM's rep if you wan' it to be, so ...

I've rambled on heaps, which could have taken (literally) 2 seconds to demonstrate via a video. Oh well, perhaps in time (perhaps in 2018).

Oh, nearly forgot. What I'm proposing here, has been attempted once in the history of Olympic weightlifting. However just so you know, with that one attempt, a World record got smashed!

I believe this way of doing the lift, would serve to relieve unnecessary pressure off of your lower back, in addition to preventing injury, as all muscles would have been engaged literally a nano second prior to the actual full lift/off.

We can discuss this World record later, but for now, see if you can get this methodology on board when you have paused deadlift next.

Thank you Jake.

Cheers.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> @Jakemaguire, I need you to do something for me please strong man, something I've been thinking about since last night. I'd like you to modify the way you perform the paused-deadlifts. Not sure if this has been done before or not in the sport of powerlifting, but it makes a lot of sense to me the more I think about muscle fiber recruitment and the preceding cause/reason that affect such an effect. Yes, I can write and write, and still not explain well what's cooking inside that head of mine. So hopefully what is cooking inside it, you can make happen through your lifting..., here it is.
> 
> I'd like you to break the bar off of the platform, and do so for only a split second, literally long enough for that break to take place, i.e. lift/break, then place back down. How long did that take, half a second? That's it, that's the so called pause I'm after here. OK, that was part one of two, so let's keep moving please...
> 
> ...


 Okay @Fadi Thursday I will do this and post a video of my efforts. Thanks mate!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Arms are still buggered so i only went up to 160kg for a single i need to let them rest.

I did some very light close grips for a set of 20 reps with 60kg

Then Incline dumbell press doesn't hurt much so did 2x8 with 45s

Then dumbell pullovers 8x8 with 30kg

Then lots of Tricep push downs those dumbell pullovers killed me and I got my buddy to join in hes dead now...


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Thighs are getting massive Jake !
> 
> x


 Thankyou  @anna1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Okay @FadiI had a go at the new deadlift variation you asked me to try and it was very challenging I did 3x3 with 160kg im gonna need some practice with this one, sorry I only got a video of the first set.

Then I did some regular singles up to 220kg nights videos of those though

Then snatch grips 180kg 3x3

Then I did 20 reps of Ssb squat with 100kg first time doing a set of 20 in a while and finished on reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bb1sg_JjmzB/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bb1stYqDc6n/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bb1s4Wfjh0Q/


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Okay @FadiI had a go at the new deadlift variation you asked me to try and it was very challenging I did 3x3 with 160kg im gonna need some practice with this one, sorry I only got a video of the first set.
> 
> ...


 Hey Jake,

No wonder the 160kg was very challenging, and perhaps it's my fault for not been 100% clear. So from now on, I'll tell you exactly what's in my head. Here goes ...

Watch Salimi at the 1 minute mark, if you blink you'll miss it (I'm exaggerating a bit but you'll know what I'm referring to soon enough).

*1. *I need you to break, and not pause the bar Jake, just break it. After you break it, as you see Salimi doing, I expect you (unlike him), to be in a set position ready to blast off imeediately upon the bar making contact with the platform. So it's break, down, lift..., with zero pause anywhere.

Check Salimi's break here:






*2.* Your 180kg snatch deadlift is flying off, well done on that strong man.

*3.* I have no idea what this "Ssb" stands for, however I do understand from your video that it was for cardio and 100kg x20 reps. I politely ask you to please not perform repetitions beyond 5 max. I very much realise that it's only 100kg, and the reason for doing it. If it's cardio-respiratory fitness you're after, then simply perform a weight circuit, where you don't lift 100kg, and you most certainly do not focus on the legs whilst doing it. Now to the fun bit where I give you the reasoning behind my madness OK. Let's go ...

You more than anyone here I'd expect to know and appreciate that your sport (PL), and its sister sport (OW), are both nervous system dominant over and above anything else right! What you may have not realised , is that our aim is to also recruit a specific set of fibers, the white fast-twitch muscle fibers. Science, as far as I can remember (and possibly all the way back into the 60s and 70s), has known that muscle fiber types have a unique way of switching over to other muscle fiber types, depending on the training one follows. A 20 reps set, would (as you know), call for a totally different set of muscle fiber type than a set of 2 or 3 with a kick ass heavy weight right!

I fully understand that this whole subject has a point of contention related to it within the scientific community. However I also know, that in the world of OW, no one goes beyond the 5 rep range. I know I know, you're probably sitting there shaking your head thinking I've gone absolutely mad "speaking" to you like you're some kind of beginner, and all you did was a one off thing, and , and , and more ands.

I know all of that. So I'm simply making a point, that Jake and high reps, irrespective of weight, do not mix, period!

Weight circuit to improve one's fitness is a totally different beast.

Bored yet?

Look after yourself my man.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Hey Jake,
> 
> No wonder the 160kg was very challenging, and perhaps it's my fault for not been 100% clear. So from now on, I'll tell you exactly what's in my head. Here goes ...
> 
> ...


 Ah okay i understand now @Fadi.

In regards to Ssb it's safty squat bar, and im currently in competition to beat my training partner to 140kg for 20 reps and I plan on defeating him, I realise the difference in muscle fibre recruitment with different intensitys and rep ranges but iv implemented 20 rep squats a fair few times but never for a prolonged period of time and only 1 set a week and i feel a benefit and notice a good increase in mass on my legs, also I really quite enjoy them, however I would never use 20 reps for my competition style squat I assure you my main squat training will be nothing like this


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Also @Fadiyour input is always appreciated and will always be taken into consideration and with only 7 years total gym experience I am still in my opinion a beginner thats the great thing about this game there's always new things to learn and try


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Managed to get 45 minutes in at the gym today just did deadlifts

Loads of singles at 140kg

5x1 with 180kg

3x1 paused deadlift with 180kg which is a cheap pb lol

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bb6863PD9NL/

My glutes are getting quite painful with sciatic symptoms again so I think it's time to calm down with the frequency of the deadlift and I need to do more mobility work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I was badly behaved this weekend I went to the Birmingham Christmas Market with my mate and got s**t faced ended up at a pub lock in till around 4am and still feeling the effects today in training.

I did safety squats today to try and let my biceps rest

Ssb squat 140kg 2x5 160kg 2x3 180kg 2x1 all narrow stance.

Then some light deadlifts 100kg 5x5

And a 180kg single

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 3x15

My piriformis is mega tight and I'm getting shooting pains down my glute and leg which sucks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Spent extra time warming up my arms, shoulders, back and pecs today and did more reps on my warm up sets

Worked up to a very easy 170kg bench and the attempted 185kg and it was so close it flew off the chest and I lost it just before lock out,

Then did some light close grips followed by Incline dumbells,side raises some pull overs and Tricep extensions i didn't go crazy with the volume.

The charity push pull is on Sunday and I'm thinking that 185kg bench could be there, my planned attempts are 170,180,185.


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Managed to get 45 minutes in at the gym today just did deadlifts
> 
> Loads of singles at 140kg
> 
> ...


 Mate hats off to you. I know i overtrained when i was competing and Fadi has just confirmed it.

If you implement his instructions theres no doubts your lifts will improve. Looking at you whole attitude and mental approach to training we shared similarities.

Wish i could rewind back a few years and only train to specifics as overtrianing has certainly hindered me.

Keep em up!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Mate hats off to you. I know i overtrained when i was competing and Fadi has just confirmed it.
> 
> If you implement his instructions theres no doubts your lifts will improve. Looking at you whole attitude and mental approach to training we shared similarities.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate, I love this s**t and I'm always going to give it my all. And fadi I'd a smart man ill be taking on board everything he says


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

In the right lighting and with the correct camera angles iv almost got some shape to my legs lol too bad I have no calves


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

6 inch block pulls 180kg 2x5

Pause deadlifts 140kg 2x5

Ssb squat 120kg 2x8

Seated calf raises 40kg 2x12

Legpress calfs raises 8 plates 2x15

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

No videos from today but a enjoyable training session im gonna start having some structure to training again and go back up with the volume. No back pain today I got my hands on some giant pink ibuprofen took them yesterday and did some stretching and they seem to have helped


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> View attachment 147653
> 
> 
> In the right lighting and with the correct camera angles iv almost got some shape to my legs lol too bad I have no calves


 looking gooood !!! you're getting all my likes as soon as they get back ! :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> looking gooood !!! you're getting all my likes as soon as they get back ! :thumb


 Thanks @anna1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Weighed in today at 93kg I could have cut weight but couldn't be bothered its just a f**k about for charity tomorrow so I'll just go treat it as that,

So then I did

Snatch grip deadlift 220kg (pb) 4 singles thats the heaviest snatch grip I have pulled ever

Pause deadlifts 140kg 5x5 these are feeling better

Ssb squat 140kg 2x8 last reps buried extra deep and paused

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcMz7WtDY59/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcM08nvj9Um/

Really enjoyed training this morning


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Push pull was today didn't go all that well i opened on a 170 bench and it was easy then i went 180 which felt easy but I got red lights due to my arse lifting then I failed a 185 and failed 210 in a slingshot lol, never mind though was still a fun day and met @monkeybiker who got himself a 255 deadlift and made it look easy


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

Wish I'd gone for 260kg now, recon I had it in me. Bench I need to work on, my left shoulder was playing up during warm ups but I wasn't going to quit. Was a good day, mega fun :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> Wish I'd gone for 260kg now, recon I had it in me. Bench I need to work on, my left shoulder was playing up during warm ups but I wasn't going to quit. Was a good day, mega fun :thumb


 Definitely had more on the deadlift mate, and a bit of work on your bench form should see you add a good few more kg strength is definitely there


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats no wraps 190kg 3x3

Ssb squat 100kg 2x10

Deadlift worked up to 180kg and did 6 singles and they felt really good today

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Seated calfs 40kg 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcSCQ9ZD4Ig/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcSCaltj8-0/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcSCnnvjBIt/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcSC9HcDt4x/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How did the belt feel different higher up Jake ?

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> How did the belt feel different higher up Jake ?
> 
> x


 Feels good @anna1 I was told with my shape I'd be suited much better to this and I can certainly feel a difference, used it slightly higher on squats too and feel I can brace into better


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 5x3 focusing on form and bar speed

Incline dumbell press 40s 2x8

Incline dumbell flys 12.5s big stretch holding at the bottom trying to open up the pecs 2x20

Side raises 12.5s 2x8

Barbell row 100kg 2x8

Close grip pull down 2x8

Tricep push downs 2x15 2x20

Hammer curls on the rope attachment 2x20

Chest supported rows 2x10

My upper body mobility has become horrific so im spending extra time working on everything


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 6 inch 185kg 2x5 (easy)

Paused deadlifts 160kg 2x5

Speed squats 190kg 6x1

Seated calfs 80kg 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcZycf9jIIh/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcZy0s0Dc4K/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcZzJBNDVMt/

I really enjoyed training today hopefully it keeps up


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

How many times a week do you train Jake ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> How many times a week do you train Jake ?


 4 and sometimes 5 if i can


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

This was my final singles from yesterday I took pretty much no break and kept my wraps on

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcbH5v8DKSb/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> 4 and sometimes 5 if i can


 Well hun , thats amazing with the type of schedule you have . Not sure if I could do that

I was only asking because athletes like you manage to get massive legs even though you overwork them ?

So it always puzzled me and I was thinking that maybe I should work in my weaker areas more ( not that we're on the same level )

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Well hun , thats amazing with the type of schedule you have . Not sure if I could do that
> 
> I was only asking because athletes like you manage to get massive legs even though you overwork them ?
> 
> ...


 Thanks for the compliment  it's not often I get referred to as a athlete lol, it's all about managing the loading @anna1 and volume, with my squat I don't do a ton of sets and I won't go very heavy more than once a week and also using different variations which are easier to recover from helps, I'm not great at explaining the details behind all of this lol it's definitely not a strong point of mine im sure when @Fadi is back and ready to talk to everyone again he could go into depth on the subject and explain it in a way that makes sense, but I do highly recommend higher frequency training im really enjoying it and I feel my performance is going to improve big time because of it, I'm still new myself to squatting and deadlifting 3 times a week so I still need to figure it out properly for myself haha but I'm seeing benefits already.

And it doesn't matter about what level we're on it's we can still apply the same principles and you can kick just as much as in the gym as anyone else, sorry for the long post lol i hope it's being at least a little helpful


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did some bench training today!

Bench press 140kg 6x1 speed speed speed!

Close grip bench 100kg 2x10

Incline dumbell flys 22.5s 2x8

Side raises 12.5s 2x8

T bar row 4 plates 2x8

Seated close grip rows 2x12

Dumbell Tricep extention on a Incline 15s 2x8

Rope Tricep pushdown 2x15 2x20

Rope hammer curls 4x20

Mega arm pump lol


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks for the compliment  it's not often I get referred to as a athlete lol, it's all about managing the loading @anna1 and volume, with my squat I don't do a ton of sets and I won't go very heavy more than once a week and also using different variations which are easier to recover from helps, I'm not great at explaining the details behind all of this lol it's definitely not a strong point of mine im sure when @Fadi is back and ready to talk to everyone again he could go into depth on the subject and explain it in a way that makes sense, but I do highly recommend higher frequency training im really enjoying it and I feel my performance is going to improve big time because of it, I'm still new myself to squatting and deadlifting 3 times a week so I still need to figure it out properly for myself haha but I'm seeing benefits already.
> 
> And it doesn't matter about what level we're on it's we can still apply the same principles and you can kick just as much as in the gym as anyone else, sorry for the long post lol i hope it's being at least a little helpful


 Explaining just fine Jake , thank you .

I imagine you wouldnt train with the same intensity weight wise but frequent practice should be bringing experience and strength along with muscle growth .

Thank you !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Explaining just fine Jake , thank you .
> 
> I imagine you wouldnt train with the same intensity weight wise but frequent practice should be bringing experience and strength along with muscle growth .
> 
> ...


 That's it @anna1 your exactly right,

Mondays squats 190 no wraps 3x3 = strength building, Thursdays squats 190kg in wraps 6x1 is practicing form, Saturday will be Saftey bar squats with a narrowed stance ill work less weight for higher reps and that will be my hypertrophy/muscular conditioning training


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bit of lower body stuff today

Snatch grip deads switched to a lower block and a stuff bar and it was hard did a few triples with 180kg and a single with 200kg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bce31t_jM0J/

Then I did some Romanian deads which I haven't done for quite some time i will be reintroducing then back into training as they always seem to add a good bit of meat to my hamstrings I did 100kg 3x8

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bce4GVfjay6/

Then I attempted so front squats but ankles lats wrist and basically everything has lost mobility so I had to do a ton of singles with 60kg to get my form half way decent then I did some singles with 100kg shame really as I felt really strong with them

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bce5vM8j7CN/

Then finished with some calf work Seated calf raise 90kg 2x8

And finally Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats no wraps 195kg 3x3

Deadlift 6 singles 190kg

Saftey squat 120kg 2x10

Seated calfs 90kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BckE4nSDltE/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BckJi3eDi_2/

Pretty pleased with today, deadlifts are starting to seem faster off the the floor we'll see what happens when some weight goes on the bar


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

looking strong and solid as always Jake .

your clips are a great tutorial for me .

why do you slide your knees outwards when you do the Romanians ? or is it not on purpose ?

x


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squats no wraps 195kg 3x3
> 
> ...


 I look forward to seeing 200kg 6x1 in the not too distant future Jake.

The bar began to accelerate during your second pull (once past your knees), an indication of one of two things: either the weight is too light, or the level of your strength has increased recently. I say this because I haven't seen you accelerate the bar in this manner during your second pull before. The norm in powerlifting, is for the bar to decelerate as you go into your second pull due to the time spent under tension breaking the bar and pulling it to knee level. In your case with this "light" 190kg, you made mince of it when you applied some force onto it, making the whole exercise look stupidly easy.

You're definitely getting stronger, but what impressed me most out of all that I've seen during both your 190kg deadlifts and 195kg squats, was the manner in which you've got yourself set up prior to breaking the bar in the deadlift. I've never seen you create a "fortress" so fortified before today, seriously pulling as *one solid unit.*

Damn Impressive Champ!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> I look forward to seeing 200kg 6x1 in the not too distant future Jake.
> 
> The bar began to accelerate during your second pull (once past your knees), an indication of one of two things: either the weight is too light, or the level of your strength has increased recently. I say this because I haven't seen you accelerate the bar in this manner during your second pull before. The norm in powerlifting, is for the bar to decelerate as you go into your second pull due to the time spent under tension breaking the bar and pulling it to knee level. In your case with this "light" 190kg, you made mince of it when you applied some force onto it, making the whole exercise look stupidly easy.
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate its something I've been working very hard on hopefully it's transfers over to the heavier weights


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> looking strong and solid as always Jake .
> 
> your clips are a great tutorial for me .
> 
> ...


 Sorry @anna1 I didn't see this, I'm pushing my knees out because firstly I'm trying to keep this habit because it's how I'm doing my regular deadlifts now and also I get more glute activation


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day today

Bench press 145kg 5x3

Close grip bench 120kg 2x8

Incline dumbell press 45s 2x6

Incline dumbell flys 15s 2x20

Side raises 15s 2x8

Barbell row 120kg 2x5

Close grip pull down 2x8

Seated row 2x20

Tricep push downs 4x20

Rope hammers 4x20


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Sorry @anna1 I didn't see this, I'm pushing my knees out because firstly I'm trying to keep this habit because it's how I'm doing my regular deadlifts now and also I get more glute activation


 Nice .. I 'll keep that in mind .

Thanx !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Nice .. I 'll keep that in mind .
> 
> Thanx !


 You're welcome


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Had to rush today as I needed to be out of the gym early but got the important bits done

Block pulls 190kg 2x5

Speed squats 195kg 3x2

Seated calfs 40kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcrxrWujCHy/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcryQ14j3Sj/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BcryedQjNdr/

Squat form is already improving as is speed


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Different girl spotting you everyday @Jakemaguire ? Whats going on there ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Different girl spotting you everyday @Jakemaguire ? Whats going on there ?


 Lol there's only one girl in the group I train in,what kind of a man do you take me for haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Skipped benching today as I seem to be having a bit of a ac joint issue, benching itself isn't a problem but I wanted to dedicate a hour to some mobility work.

Foam rolled upper back especially the lats and used lacrosse ball on pecs shoulders traps and top of lats followed up with stretches for pecs biceps lats and triceps, then i did some Banded shoulder joint traction and finished with internal and external rotation work with the theraband and some face pulls


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Skipped benching today as I seem to be having a bit of a ac joint issue, benching itself isn't a problem but I wanted to dedicate a hour to some mobility work.
> 
> Foam rolled upper back especially the lats and used lacrosse ball on pecs shoulders traps and top of lats followed up with stretches for pecs biceps lats and triceps, then i did some Banded shoulder joint traction and finished with internal and external rotation work with the theraband and some face pulls


 I tried rotating my knees outwards today for the deads and you're right , it does hit the glutes a lot more that way .

Also tried a few sets of those paused deadlifts and damn that thing burned :lol:

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I tried rotating my knees outwards today for the deads and you're right , it does hit the glutes a lot more that way .
> 
> Also tried a few sets of those paused deadlifts and damn that thing burned :lol:
> 
> x


 Awesome @anna1 booty gainz for Christmas!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Saturday session!

Did snatch grip deadlifts but I had a accident and they had to be stopped 

I went up to 200kg still working off a lower block and it felt good but on the second rep disaster struck

Then did Romanian deadlifts 120kg 2x8

Then front squats now years ago when I didn't know any better it believe I did over 160kg in wraps today I went up to 150kg in nothing but my Arnold scwarzenneger t shirt my shorts and shoes lol and I was pretty pleased with it

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcw6rBGjtHu/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bcw_HAajke-/

Swipe across to see the 140kg and 150kg

Then the gym closed amd they kicked me out before I could do calfs and reverse hypers


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

got some impressive lifts there fella, out of interest how many times a week do you squat?

thanks for the response


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Eddias said:


> got some impressive lifts there fella, out of interest how many times a week do you squat?
> 
> thanks for the response


 Hi mate, I'm currently squatting on Monday Thursday and Saturday


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Well after training on Saturday it was the work Christmas piss up i spent all day yesterday in bed recovering and im still feeling it today so I wasn't really at my best in the gym

Squat day

Squats no wraps 200kg 3x3

Deadlift 195kg 5x1 they wasn't moving great so I didn't do all 6 singles

Front squats 60kg 3x5

Calf raises 40kg 2x20

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

I didn't expect to get my squats today with how I'm feeling and to top it off being in bed all day yesterday has left my hips and back pretty stiff also those front squats on Saturday left me pretty sore so really iv not done too bad only missing one planned lift of the day

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc2JvNfDZfS/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc2KEDzjZcF/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 150kg 3x3 but of bicep pain slowed these down

Floor press went up to 140kg for 3

Incline dumbell flys 32.5s 8 35s 5

Dips 5x8

Close grip pull down 3x8

Had to shoot off early today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bc43QrKD1WK/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Feeling a bit beat up iv been going pretty hard on the deadlifts lately and it's starting to catch up so I need to re evaluate my loading

Block pulls 195kg 2x5

Squats did some light reps and slapped 180 on the bar it moved easily but felt a bit rough so I racked it and left it at that


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Feeling a bit beat up iv been going pretty hard on the deadlifts lately and it's starting to catch up so I need to re evaluate my loading
> 
> ...


 aawwww ! where is the clip ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> aawwww ! where is the clip ?


 @anna1 sorry my phone was on critical battery level so It wouldn't let me video


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Im currently away for Christmas visiting my mom so can't get to a well equipped gym i found a small bodybuilding gym which was pretty poor to be honest or maybe I'm just spoiled with fancy equipment, but all the bars where bent with no knurling the one flat bench was poo but I managed to get a upper body session in

Flat bench 140kg 5x3

Close grip bench 100kg 2x12

Incline dumbell press 40s 2x8

Incline dumbell flys 30s 2x8

Incline dumbell Tricep extentions 16s 2x12

Dumbell side raises 16s 2x15

Chest supported rows 4x8

Tricep push downs 2x20

Dumbell curls 20s 2x12

In all fairness i had a decent session I ate alot of hot dogs yesterday maybe that give me a boost lol, the lighting in the gym was cool too it almost made me look like I lift haha


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

wow , great back Jake !

Merry Christmas honey !!!

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> wow , great back Jake !
> 
> Merry Christmas honey !!!
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 merry Christmas to you too


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Since the last time I trained iv consumed lots of alcohol and my diet has been awful, sleeping on my moms sofa has left me all kinds of crippled.

I signed up for the gpc Midland qualifiers this morning its 5 or 6 weeks away I aim to hit the B standard for the 100kg category but will be lifting at 90kg my reason for this is I plan to get bigger but my weight can be unpredictable so I want to have the choice when it comes to the time,

Did some squats today once again not the optimal set up equipment wise I worked up to 180kgx1 I have no belt or knee wraps or friends to spot me lol

Then I moved on to some deadlifts and by this point feeling slightly more mobile did a few triples with 140 then 160 then 180 and finished with a set of 5 with 180

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdPqTGLDYle/

Now im looking for a pub that serves food lol, hope everyone had a good Christmas


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

welcome back Jake ! hope you had a great time

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> welcome back Jake ! hope you had a great time
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 it's been nice seeing the my mom and sister and my sisters little monsters lol and catching up with some old faces, but I miss my gym lol, I should be back in a few days. I hope you had a good time too


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks @anna1 it's been nice seeing the my mom and sister and my sisters little monsters lol and catching up with some old faces, but I miss my gym lol, I should be back in a few days. I hope you had a good time too


 it was nice , thank you , had friends and family over for Xmas lunch .they are all coming back for New Years Eve to smoke cigars and play black jack haha ( don't know why its customary in Greece ?) it will be fun though

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> it was nice , thank you , had friends and family over for Xmas lunch .they are all coming back for New Years Eve to smoke cigars and play black jack haha ( don't know why its customary in Greece ?) it will be fun though
> 
> x


 Sounds awesome lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Back to business!

Bench day

Bench press 140kg 1x9 150kg 1x3

Cgbp 100kg 1x20

Incline dumbell press 30s 2x12

Side raises 10s 2x10

Cable flys 3x20

Lat pull down medium grip 3x10

Chest supported rows 2x10

Tricep push downs fat bar 4x20

Hammer curls 22.5s 4x8


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

My body definitely needed the Christmas rest apart from my shoulder being a bit buggered I feel great and I'm up to 96.5kg lol

Chest supported rows full stack 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Deadlift 190kg 3x3

Romanian deficit deadlifts 140kg 3x5

Barbell row 100kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdh61I3Dhi6/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdh7DaZjvyz/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdh8LzEDG4b/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Always interesting watching your videos Jake .

Bet it feels good to be back .

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Always interesting watching your videos Jake .
> 
> Bet it feels good to be back .
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 glad you like them . yep definitely good to be back with nice equipment and the team I train with


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks @anna1 glad you like them . yep definitely good to be back with nice equipment and the team I train with


 Its inspiring ! And you know what ? I'll do a deadlift day too and if anyone else wants to use that bar they can bite me haha

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Its inspiring ! And you know what ? I'll do a deadlift day too and if anyone else wants to use that bar they can bite me haha
> 
> x


 Thankyou


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Popped into the gym today to do some mobility work and some very light squats just to try loosen the hips up did the empty bar for 3x10 and 60kg 5x5 and did some reverse hyperextensions with 10kg.

Proper squat session tomorrow morning


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

First real squat day in weeks

I was feeling a little imobile in my hips so didn't go crazy today also back in wraps for top sets to get a feel for them

Squat 205kg 2x3

Rhino clip squats 140kg 2x8

Deadlift 140kg 6x3

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Cardio 20 minutes on the Stationary bike 15 steady then the last 5 I did 30 second intervals I really need to work on my fitness levels.

No video of top squat sets but here's the rhino squats and deadlifts after

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdsPTT0juzR/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BdsPsZ4j2iz/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> First real squat day in weeks
> 
> I was feeling a little imobile in my hips so didn't go crazy today also back in wraps for top sets to get a feel for them
> 
> ...


 I want to drop the bar like that sometimes but I think they 'd kick me out haha .

Looking good and solid as always Jake


----------



## Eddias (Dec 21, 2015)

anna1 said:


> I want to drop the bar like that sometimes but I think they 'd kick me out haha .
> 
> Looking good and solid as always Jake


 You got to have some decent weight on the bar as well. looks a little silly when you clatter the bar with 10kg plates each side.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Eddias said:


> You got to have some decent weight on the bar as well. looks a little silly when you clatter the bar with 10kg plates each side.


 They're 20 kg ok ? 

yeah , thats the main reason I dont do it haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> I want to drop the bar like that sometimes but I think they 'd kick me out haha .
> 
> Looking good and solid as always Jake


 Haha thanks Anna, it's much safer just dropping the bar rather than slowly lowering it especially if you're doing heavy deadlifts


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Haha thanks Anna, it's much safer just dropping the bar rather than slowly lowering it especially if you're doing heavy deadlifts


 Yeah , thats the line I'll be using from now on . Thanx :thumb


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

I wasn't going to bench today because my shoulder is fecked but I changed my mind and benched anyway

Bench press 150kg 2x5

Standing kettle bell press unilateral 1 million reps

Side raises 12.5s 2x10

Hammer curls 25s 2x10

Tricep push downs 4x20

Lat pull down 2x10 medium grip

Chest supported rows full stack 2x10

Stationary bike 10 minutes 30 second intervals then 5 minutes steady

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bdu3zKijQ4L/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Had to train later because I'm in physio tonight and if I'd stuck to my usual schedule I wouldn't have gotten any sleep today,

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Deadlift 200kg 2x3

Paused deads 140kg 5x5

Barbell row 120kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Chest supported rows half stack 2x15

Lat pull down 2x10

Hammer curls 20s strict form 2x12

No time for cardio today

Hips where really tight so deadlift didn't go too well today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd0UzKBn8CR/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Physio therapist has confirmed my suspicions of a ac joint sprain, been advised to work on overhead mobility and back off heavy bench press for a few weeks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did some light upper body stuff today

Chest supported rows 2x15

Over head press did about 5 sets of 5 with 60kg and worked up to a 90kg single physio said overhead mobility needs work so i figured over head press will help lol

Then did some kettle bell press really light about 10kg not sure 2x15

Tricep push downs 4x20 then heavy 2x8

Close grip pull down 2x10

Dumbell shrugs 25s 2x15

Face pulls 2x20

Cardio stationery bike 5 minutes steady then intervals 1 min smashing it 30 seconds slow did 6 intervals and was dying lol hopefully I get fitter and less fatter

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd7sJkbjCoZ/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Close grip pull down 3x10

Squat Worked up to 220kg for one today

Rhino squats on a very wobbly bar 150kg 2x8

Deadlift 140kg 5x1

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Cardio hiit 6 1 minute sprints with 30 second rest between on the Stationary bike

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-PwPIjrxx/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bd-QDf0j0LK/

These are very challenging they smash you to bits


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

That girl spotting you has massive legs @Jakemaguire ! Tell her there's someone in Greece that hates her haha

hope you're feeling better


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> That girl spotting you has massive legs @Jakemaguire ! Tell her there's someone in Greece that hates her haha
> 
> hope you're feeling better


 She's very strong too 160kg squat 80kg bench and 190kg deadlift and a few brit records to her name. How are you Anna? When can we expect to see some more training from you? Hope you are well


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> She's very strong too 160kg squat 80kg bench and 190kg deadlift and a few brit records to her name. How are you Anna? When can we expect to see some more training from you? Hope you are well


 WAT? I despise her now ! :lol:

God , good for her !

I'm good , thanx Jake .

Will start another log end of week where I still struggle to deadlift 60 kg :whistling:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> WAT? I despise her now ! :lol:
> 
> God , good for her !
> 
> ...


 Ah good I look forward to the log


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bit of upper body work today

Chest supported rows half stack 2x20

Military press 62.5kg 5x5

Unilateral overhead kettle bell press 2x15

Tricep press down 2x12 2x10 2x8 heavy 2x20 very light

Hammer curls 25s 2x8 10s 2x10

Close grip lat pull down 4x10

Face pulls 2x15

Chest supported rows 2x10

Hiit cardio 30 second intervals


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift worked up to a 210kg single

Romanian deadlifts 140kg 2x8

Ssb squat 60kg 2x10

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Shrugs (plate loaded machine) sets of 15 working up to 4 plates each side

Incline kettle bell shrugs lying on Incline bench 4x15

Close grip pull down 2x10

Wide grip seated cable rows 2x10

Then did a quick 10 minutes on the Stationary bike

Iv noticed that my alteration to my deadlift technique has improved my speed from the floor and seems to be taking alot of strain away from my lower back but now my lock out has lost power so I'll be keeping Romanian deads in and im thinking to add band resistance to improve lock out


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Deadlift worked up to a 210kg single
> 
> ...


 What do you mean you changed your technique?

Dont confuse me now that I almost got everything right haha

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> What do you mean you changed your technique?
> 
> Dont confuse me now that I almost got everything right haha
> 
> x


 Over the past few months I've been transitioning into the way I deadlift now, I used to stand a bit wider and set my hips higher. The way I used to pull was much harder on my low back the way I'm doing it now feels much safer I just need to build it up to where I was before I hurt my back, don't worry lol nothing had changed since my last video


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Over the past few months I've been transitioning into the way I deadlift now, I used to stand a bit wider and set my hips higher. The way I used to pull was much harder on my low back the way I'm doing it now feels much safer I just need to build it up to where I was before I hurt my back, don't worry lol nothing had changed since my last video


 Pfeeeww ok , thats a relief 

hope you're feeling better !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did some upper body stuff today

Military press 65kg 5x5

Shrugs worked up to 4 plates still trying to get form right 2x8

Standing one arm overhead press with dumbell 20kg 2x10

Close grip lat pull down 2x8

One arm cable row these are f**ked i was rotating my torso with these to get the abbs in and jesus christ its effective 2x15

Tricep push downs 2x12 heavy then got the full stack for 6 good reps

Hammer curls 20s 2x12 very strict form

My shoulder is pretty f**ked regaining mobility in it but it's sore.

This is the shrug device I'm using








https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BeLKFQqjjAy/

I think im gonna get myself some bpc and tb500


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Wasn't the best today

Worked up to 225kg which was easy enough then tried 245kg and failed it didn't feel heavy at all but something went wrong and my form broke down pretty badly I came out of the hole pretty well but my hips shot up too quickly and I couldn't save it.

Then I just did some light deadlift and called it a day


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Wasn't the best today
> 
> ...


 When do you utilize good mornings in your routine mate before or after compounds


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> When do you utilize good mornings in your routine mate before or after compounds


 Not often at all mate but if i did I guess I'd do them after compounds


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Not often at all mate but if i did I guess I'd do them after compounds


 Nice one.

Im suffering big time in back cramp now im trying to go heavy again squatting thinking it maybe core.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Nice one.
> 
> Im suffering big time in back cramp now im trying to go heavy again squatting thinking it maybe core.


 Stands a good chance mate, my glutes get really tight after squats and deadlifts and it can feel like it's my back


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Stands a good chance mate, my glutes get really tight after squats and deadlifts and it can feel like it's my back


 Nice one pal!


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Military press 67.5kg 5x5

Machine shoulder press 3x10

Single arm standing dumbell press 20kg 2x10

Upside down kettle bell press 12.5kg 2x10

Front raises 10s 2x15

Close grip pull down 3x10

Shrugs on machine 200kg 2x8

Seated close grip row 2x10

Hammers 22.5s 2x10

Tricep push downs worked up to the full stack for 8 then dropped down for some sets of 20

And finally rope Hammers 2x20

I'm shifting my training hours around a bit so I can get more hours sleep in as iv been training on 2 hours sleep then getting another 4 maybe 5 if I'm lucky before work which is killing me now so I'm gonna train later some days so i can get a solid 8 hours im before training then go work after the gym.

I really enjoyed that session got some good work in

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BeTa0x9DPoL/

Form on these is improving and shoulder is slowly healing but I think it's gonna be a while before it's 100%


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Glad you posted this @Jakemaguire !

Wanted to start again with presses tomorrow and your videos are always helpful

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Glad you posted this @Jakemaguire !
> 
> Wanted to start again with presses tomorrow and your videos are always helpful
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 I'm glad you find them useful


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks @anna1 I'm glad you find them useful


 No , thank you !

Hope your night shift goes by nice and easy .

Have a good one !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 180kg 6x3

Romanian deficit deadlifts 150kg 2x8

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Seated cable rows 2x10

Close grip pull down 3x10

Single arm cable row from the bottom 2x15

Cable pull downs 2x15

Incline kettle bell shrugs 2x15

Trying to really improve movement in my upper back and get those scapula moving correctly. Currently sat on the Stationary bike doing steady cardio. The gym i train at has a state of the art cardio room you guys are probably gonna be well jelly















#gainz


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

More over head work

I woke up today with a thumping head and feeling sick and with the shits I dragged myself out of bed had some breakfast and imodium and lots of water and managed to get down to the gym but didn't have much time

Warmed up with some upper back stuff chest supported rows and lat pull downs then worked up to 70kg for 5x5 on military press

Then the gym closed so had to go home

My shoulder is moving much better now but its still pretty sore it feels like bruising on the bone but it's getting better so that's good

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BedK7XJndc7/

Working tonight and tomorrow night so that sucks


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> View attachment 149673


 is that a set of showers? 
with no curtains too

so you're pumping away on that 70's elliptical whilst some ****er's there soaping up his bollocks


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> is that a set of showers?
> with no curtains too
> 
> so you're pumping away on that 70's elliptical whilst some ****er's there soaping up his bollocks


 Haha its basically a room where we put the unused equipment nobody showers in that gym and cardio is a rarity


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Managed to squeeze out a shakey 235kg squat then did some deadlifts just 140kg for a bunch of singles the quilifier is in Sunday so i need to be taking it real easy now to try and be recovered im not in the greatest shape at the moment so this quilifier isn't going to be the walk in the park it should be


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Military press 72.5kg 5x5

Seated shoulder press machine 1x12 1x9 1x8

Standing upside down kettle bell press unilateral 2x10

Front raises 10s 2x failure

Close grip pull down 3x10

Seated cable rows 2x10

Tricep push downs 2x8

Hammer curls 25s 2x10

No video today but military press was really good tonight, it was a good session overall I enjoyed it


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Just finished the Midland qualifiers I competed at 90kg but got the total for the 100kg class

Squat 220kg,230kg

Bench 150kg,160, 170kg

Deadlift 190kg

Passed all attempts shoulder is very sore but the bench went up easily played it conservative just to get to the brits later in the year now i can finally train properly


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just finished the Midland qualifiers I competed at 90kg but got the total for the 100kg class
> 
> Squat 220kg,230kg
> 
> ...


 Congrats Jake !

What , no video ? 

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Congrats Jake !
> 
> What , no video ?
> 
> x


 Thanks anna, sorry but no video phone stayed in my bag pretty much all day


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Went to work last night after the comp I found a pvc pipe in one of the the offices and did lots of rolling on my quads as I couldn't be arsed with the stock audit I was supposed to do haha it made a hell of a difference squats today felt smooth compared yesterday I didn't go heavy today but they felt better than warming up Yesterday.

Squat 105kg 2x12

Romanian deadlifts 100kg 2x12

Leg press 8 plates 2x12

Good mornings 40kg 2x12 @bigchickenlover (gonna keep these in and try to get good at them i never got a good feel for them but im gonna try as i think they will benefit my squat)

Calf raises 20kg 2x15

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extensions 2x20

That was fun. bring on the volume!


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Just finished the Midland qualifiers I competed at 90kg but got the total for the 100kg class
> 
> Squat 220kg,230kg
> 
> ...


 Big lifts pal! You should be chuffed all the work is paying off. Bench is a very high number! Squats are too,

all good lifts?


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Went to work last night after the comp I found a pvc pipe in one of the the offices and did lots of rolling on my quads as I couldn't be arsed with the stock audit I was supposed to do haha it made a hell of a difference squats today felt smooth compared yesterday I didn't go heavy today but they felt better than warming up Yesterday.
> 
> Squat 105kg 2x12
> 
> ...


 Have included them after squat sesh, before abbs as a finisher. They sting! Not brave enough to do with any weight as yet..


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Big lifts pal! You should be chuffed all the work is paying off. Bench is a very high number! Squats are too,
> 
> all good lifts?


 Thanks mate. All lifts got white lights this is 80kg less than my best total hopefully it'll all come back and more to come


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Military press 75kg 5x5

Machine shoulder press 3x10

Front raises 10s 3x10

Side raises 12.5s 2x10

Upside down kettle bell press 2x15

Close grip pull down 2x10

Seated cable rows 3x15

Shrugs 210kg 2x8

Tricep push downs 3x15

Hammer curls 25s 2x10

Incline dumbell curls 10s

Definitely not 100% after the 170kg bench on the weekend bicep tendinitis showed up on my second set on military press and it was evil did lots of stretching and used my massage stick on my arms in between sets and pushed through


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

(Not using deadlift bar for a while)

Block pulls from 5 inches 140kg 2x12

Leg press press 8 plates deadlift stance 2x12

Good mornings 40kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 15kg 2x20

Calf raises 2x15

Leg extension 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

5 inch blocks pulls suck definitely my weakest portion of the deadlift

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Be8errzDC1K/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally a video ! 

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Finally a video !
> 
> x


 I only posted it for you lol @anna1


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> I only posted it for you lol @anna1


 Haha . Thank you

whats the meaning of the blocks Jake ? I always wanted to ask


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Haha . Thank you
> 
> whats the meaning of the blocks Jake ? I always wanted to ask


 You can work different portions of the lift @anna1 with these blocks the bar is placed where i lose momentum from the initial pop from the floor so i can build power from here. Also block pulls are less taxing on the lower back and easier on the cns so they're easier to recover from than a pull from the floor


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> You can work different portions of the lift @anna1 with these blocks the bar is placed where i lose momentum from the initial pop from the floor so i can build power from here. Also block pulls are less taxing on the lower back and easier on the cns so they're easier to recover from than a pull from the floor


 Thanx for the feedback ! Thats interesting had never seen it before


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Thanx for the feedback ! Thats interesting had never seen it before


 You're welcome


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day 2

Military press 77.5kg 5x5 (I believe this to be a 5x5 pb)

Machine shoulder press 2x15

Upside down kettle bell press 2x15

Front raises 2x15

Side raises 2x10

Close grip pull down 2x8

Seated cable rows 2x10

Bunch of cable rows and pull overs

Hammer curls 27.5s 1x5 (too heavy) 20s 2x10

Incline curls 10s 2x10

Tricep push downs worked up to a top set of 8 almost the full stack.

Probably going to reduce the amount of sets on military press now my last 2 sets whent a bit choppy form wise but I felt strong on them today and my biceps behaved


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat 125kg 2x12

Romanian deadlifts 110kg 2x10

Legpress 180kg 2x12

Good mornings 45kg 2x12

Calf raises 30kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extensions 2x20

Those reps get the lungs going lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day, shoulder was pretty sore today.

Military press worked up to 80kg did 1x5 and left it

Machine shoulder press 3x12

Then did some shoulder stability stuff

Lat pull downs had to go light because of shoulder pain 3x12

Hammer curls 20s 3x12

Tricep pushdowns 3x15

Shoulder pain killed all the momentum today i think im going to give it some complete rest for a week or 2 then go see my physio


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 5 inch 145kg 2x12

Leg press press 200kg 2x12

Good mornings 50kg 2x12

Calf raises 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 130kg 2x12

Romanian deadlifts 120kg 2x12

Leg press 210kg 2x12

Good mornings 55kg 2x12

Calf raises 40kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Wasn't going to train at all today as I'm trying to give my shoulder as much rest as possible but I went in with my mate to do some upper body isolation work

I didnt really count reps or sets just went on fell

Chest supported rows

Reverse dumbell flys

Incline Dumbell flys (strangely had no discomfort on my shoulder with these)

Cable flys these did annoy my shoulder so stopped

Seal rows

Trap bar rows

Seated cable rows

Barbell curls

Hammer curls

Tricep push downs

Enjoyed that and very pleased that I can do dumbell flys it means I can get some pec work in while I can't bench


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls from 5 inches 150kg 2x12

Legpress 220kg 2x12

Good mornings 60kg 2x12

Calf raises 50kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20

Felt good today the block pulls are hitting my glutes and lower back nicely and the added volume on legs is leaving me walking home funny


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Block pulls from 5 inches 150kg 2x12
> 
> ...


 When you have the time post a goodmorning video Jake !

Was looking at them today and would like to give them a go but I need the tutorial first haha


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> When you have the time post a goodmorning video Jake !
> 
> Was looking at them today and would like to give them a go but I need the tutorial first haha


 Will do @anna1 I'm still fairly new to them my self but they felt good today, I'll record some next week


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Jakemaguire said:


> Deadlift day
> 
> Block pulls from 5 inches 150kg 2x12
> 
> ...


 Whats with all the reps mate? Seem to be a lot of exercises and reps at the moment..


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

bigchickenlover said:


> Whats with all the reps mate? Seem to be a lot of exercises and reps at the moment..


 I do this to build up conditioning mate so when I move on to heavy sets of 8 it's not so much hard work I usually only spend 2 or 3 weeks starting with 10s but I want to build up nice and slow


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats wearing belt now 140kg 2x10

Romanian deadlifts 125kg 2x10

Leg press 230kg 2x12

Good mornings 65kg 2x12

Calf raises 55kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20






@anna1 hope this video is helpful, I try to keep my abbs tight and the lats push back with your butt and load the hams and glutes keep your back neutral and when you feel your at your end range of motion try to explode up in a controlled manner and drive your hips forward. Like I said before I'm still very new to this movement but this is my understanding of how it should be done.

I'm very weak at these so I'm really hoping for some good deadlift md and squat carry over


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thank you so much @Jakemaguire !

Correct me if I'm wrong but shoudnt you be looking forward instead of down ?

Trying to practice it now with no weights to figure out the difference

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Thank you so much @Jakemaguire !
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong but shoudnt you be looking forward instead of down ?
> 
> ...


 Your neck is safest when in neutral just like the rest of your spine so it's best to keep it there when you can


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Chest supported rows 2x15

Incline dumbell flys 32.5s 2x8

Seal row 12s 4x15 awesome exercise

Side raises 12.5s 3x10

Dumbell curls 22.5s 3x10

Tricep pushdowns 3x10

Hammet curls 10s 3x20 super strict

Although it sucks i cant bench still im really pleased that I can do dumbell flys chest pump was awesome everything else felt really good too those seal rows are brilliant my back was pumped to death


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Upper day
> 
> Chest supported rows 2x15
> 
> ...


 Massive back Jake !

I m stealing those seal rows for tomorrow

flat bench and barbell ?


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Massive back Jake !
> 
> I m stealing those seal rows for tomorrow
> 
> flat bench and barbell ?


 Dumbells on a Incline bench  have fun, and thank you


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls from 5 inches 155kg 2x12

Leg press 240kg 2x12

Good mornings 70kg 2x12

Calf raises 60kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 22.5kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20 and then single legs 2x10 each leg

Leg extension 2x20 and then single legs 2x10 each leg

Nice session felt solid throughout good pumps


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 150kg 2x10

Romanian deadlifts 130kg 2x12

Legpress 250kg 2x12

Good mornings 75kg 2x12

Calf raises 60kg 2x15

Reverse hyperextension 22.5kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension single legs 2x15 i cant go any heavier with two legs because the back rest is attached to the handles and im just pulling it up with the weight iv progressed to s**t design really

I'm on holiday in 4 weeks in tenerrife so I'm gonna try drop some fat and order some mt2 :thumbup1:


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squats 150kg 2x10
> 
> ...


 Mt2 is the s**t mate, tempted to snag some myself

It was comical how dark I got on less than 1 vial

Pin it in quad fat for less nausea


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Mt2 is the s**t mate, tempted to snag some myself
> 
> It was comical how dark I got on less than 1 vial
> 
> Pin it in quad fat for less nausea


 I love it mate its a life saver for me I have literally burnt while it's been clouded over and raining before factor 50 plus sun block helps a little but not much the last 2 summers mt2 has made life much better


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay I'm still alive and well been dieting down to get a bit of fat off my for holiday which is two weeks away.

During the last two weeks I havnt lifted at all this was so i would stick to my cut as usually when I see my strength plummeting I bail on the diet also been avoiding my gym buddies who make fun of me when I diet lol

So I started at 93/93.5kg and yesterday I weighed 86kg serious drop in weight. drugs where used but I won't be detailing that on a public forum lots of idiots read these posts and I don't want to be the reason someone thinks it's okay to do such and such.

I will now be training although this week will be nothing close to spectacular as I'm very depleted I will slowly reintroduce carbs which are the only things I cut everything else stayed pretty much the same.

Today was squats

Took extra care warming up

Squat 145kg 2x5

Romanian deadlifts 100kg 2x5

Leg press 120kg 2x15

Calf raises 2x15 20kg

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x15

It all felt heavy very heavy but the weights moved aswell as they usually would but fatigue hit fast.

On a good note every said i look loads better usually when i cut weight people say i look s**t lol so can't be bad. ill be carefully filling back out over the next two weeks and ramping up the volume and will probably do cardio to avoid any carb spill over, may even introduce some adex to strip a bit of water off who knows I might actually get lean this year iv never seen my abbs before even when I weighed 55kg


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Thats a great drop in weight @Jakemaguire !

You'll have to fight the spanish señoritas off 

tempted to ask what you used but I'll respect your privacy :whistling:

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I did train on Tuesday but nothing note worthy light upper body work and some cardio.

Deadlift day today

First deadlifts it 2 weeks

Reverse hyperextension 4x15 no weight

Deadlift 140kg 5x3

Leg press worked up to 200kg for 15 reps

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20

Still keeping volume down as im still on low carbs and fatiguing easily at the moment weight is 86kg when I wake up


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Saw my physio last night and he is happy with shoulder progress last week he was worried about a possible labrum tear but since that session and the inclusion of bpc 157 I've seen a improvement in pain and mobility and he's happy for me to reintroduce loading so it's slow and steady now.

Dumbell shoulder press 20s 4x12 100% pain free

Klolov press very strict 3x15 (awesome exercise)

Side raises 5s very very strict 2x15

Incline dumbell flys 20s 3x15

Seal row 20s 3x15

Skull crushers 10kg each side of ez bar 3x15

Ez curl 10kg each side

Tricep push downs 2x20

Slightly increased carbs today (intra workout) and felt good nice pump and better endurance


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Had a very crazy Saturday night so wasn't in great shape for squats today i couldn't handle doing anything more than one rep so worked up to a 200kg single which was pretty easy then i went to mcdonald's because I hadn't eaten since yesterday morning


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Still not quite 100% lol but I'm getting there hangovers are getting harder to recover from lol

Klokov press 3x15

Seated dumbell shoulder press sets of 10 working up to 27.8s

Side raises 12.5s 2x10

Reverse flys on new peck deck 2x20

Pec deck flys 2x20

Then I was feeling brave an tried some bench press 60kg was pain free 100kg not so much will hold back on that for a while

Skull crushers 15 each side 2x12

Tricep push downs 2x20

Dumbell curls 2x20

Seal row 22.5s 2x10

Seated row 2x12

Muscle endurance is certainly back on the up and bodyweight is still 85/86kg and carbs are coming back in

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bg1WEHnjioE/

As you can see the weight wasn't much of a challenge at all but the shoulder pain was definitely there


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day today

Nothing crazy easing into these slowly

140kg 5x3 trying to regroove the pull, change in levers is definitely apparent at this current bodyweight

5 inch block pulls 100kg 3x5

Good mornings 40kg 3x12

Leg press 5 plates each side 3x20

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x20

Leg curls 3x20

Leg extension 3x20

Bodyweight is still 85/86kg I was expecting a bit of a rebound by now to be honest but it's holding steady.

Performance is definitely not as good at my current weight


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Incline dumbell press tried tens and zero pain or discomfort tried the 20s and it was fine no pain or discomfort and Incline dumbells where the worst for pain

So I did about 5 sets of those to failure and got a sick pump lol

Incline dumbell flys 10s same thing few sets to failure

Seated dumbell press 20s

Lat pull down

Seal rows with 15s

Side raises 10s

Dumbell curls 10s

Tricep push downs

Hammer curls 10s

Awesome today I did a good but of mobility work before training and it payed off massively felt and looked awesome in the gym today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Got back from tenerrife at 9 o'clock last night mouldy as f**k

Squat day

Squats 125kg 1x5 no belt no wraps

155kg 1x5 no belt no wraps

175kg 1x5 belt on 187.5kg 1x2 belt on

Leg press 4 plates each side 4x10

Reverse hyperextension 5kg 5x20

Calf raises 20kg 4x10

Leg extension 4x10

Leg curls 4x10

Then did some abb stuff and stretching

Pretty surprised that I managed to do what I did today because I feel like absolute death, I have another night out this weekend for a concert and it's going to be a messy one but after that it's back to boring well behaved jake, really going to be focusing on fixing injuries imbalances and possibly improving body composition further


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Legs aren't looking to bad either


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> View attachment 153637
> 
> 
> Legs aren't looking to bad either


 Hope you had a good time Jake !

Was it hot ?

Looking good !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Hope you had a good time Jake !
> 
> Was it hot ?
> 
> ...


 Went up to 25 degrees which for me is mega hot lol, it was fun but the night life wasn't all that to be honest still had a good time though. Thanks @anna1 x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Lots of mobility before training

Flat dumbell chest press

Few light sets of ten then worked up to a top set of 8 with 40kg dumbells really pleased

Seated dumbell shoulder press worked up to a top set of 8 with 30s

Machine shoulder press 2x10

Incline dumbell flys 12.5s 2x12

Pull ups 1x8 1x5

Seal row 20s 2x12

New exercise I found on instagram

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BhX5tnvBDJ7/

2x30 with 5kg dumbells these really got my rear delts popping

Side raises 10s 2x12

Hammer curls 10s 3x15

Tricep push downs 2x12 2x20

I bought a abb wheel yesterday and I'm going to use it every day.

Im really happy with how my shoulder held up today it only bothered me a little but here and there today I couldn't even hang from a pull up bar before so to get some nice pull ups in was good, very good progress on the chest press as well


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Lots of mobility first and Reverse hypers, chest supported rows amd ham string curls to get things fired up

Block pulls just below the knee 140kg 4x8 (thought I'd try something different with the rep scheme and definitely liked this)

Deadlift from the floor 140kg 5x1 160kg x1 180kgx1

Legpress 8 plates 1x20 10 plates 1x20

Calf raises 40kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x20

G.H.R 1x8 1x5

Back extension 2x10

Hamstring curl 2x12

Leg extension 2x20

Abbs

Seal rows 22.5s 2x10

Rear delt swing 5s 2x30

Actually really enjoyed a deadlift session for once nice pump minimal back pain and felt like my hips where actually working properly for once


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Iv always squatted with the bar offset on my back because it feels like ass when it's dead centre but today my training buddy's bullied me into centering it up and the first few sets felt dreadful the it got better and the squats really went well i didn't go heavy just light triples with 175kg 5 sets.

Leg press 5 plates each side 4x12

Seated calfs 50kg 3x10

Reverse 10kg 2xfailure

Leg extension 2x20

Leg curls 2x20

Abbs

Also ive decided to come off gear for a while last testosterone enathate injection was 16 or 17 days ago I never go crazy with doses anymore and rarely use anything other than test but iv been on for a long time with minimal breaks so I'll give my body a rest and get some bloods done aswell


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Machine shoulder press 2x20

Dumbell shoulder press 32.5s 2x8

Incline dumbell press 20s 3x15

Front raises 2x failure smallest dumbells in the world!

Side raises thumbs up 10s 2x10

Seal rows 20s 3x15

Rear delt swings 5s 2x30

Lat pull down 2x10

Incline skull crushers 30kg 2x12

Hammrr curls 15s 2x12

Tricep push downs 2x15

Nice session good pump and best of all zero shoulder pain im just going to keep playing this shoulder by feel and try get it back to 100%


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Worked up to a 190kg single the backed off to 140kg 10x1 working form

Leg press 12 plates 2x15

Calf raises 60kg 2x12

Reverse hyperextension 10kg 2x15

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper session today

Lots if shoulder mobility first

Seated dumbell shoulder press worked up to just the 25s today did 2x10 working on hitting the longest rom I could zero pain with these

Bench press empty bar 2x10

60kg 2x10 100kg 2x5 120kg 1x3 no pain heaviest bench since February

Close grip bench 60kg 1x10

Incline dumbell flys 20s 1x12

Seal rows 25s 2x12

Rear delt swings 5s 2x30

Lat pull down 2x10

Close grip pull up 2x5

Side raises thumbs up 12.5s 2x10

Incline skull crushers 10kg each side 2x15

Ez curls with the same weight 2x10

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy44CfBx2A/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy5M_cBCBL/

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bhy5u3Zh4fZ/


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Lots of mobility work

Seated dumbell shoulder press worked up in sets of 8 until i did 40kg dumbells for a solid set of 5

Standing behind the neck Barbell press 40kg 3x8 brining the bar to my back every rep and pressing from a dead stop I really liked these

Thumbs up side raises 10s 2x10

Bent over Barbell row 40kg 2x20

Seal row 27.5s 2x12

Close grip lat pull down 2x10

Messed around with different dumbell curls just 10s chasing a pump

Incline dumbell Tricep extension 20s 2x8

I've been doing tons of ab wheel work at home i managed a set of 25 a couple days ago and my abbs are still sore lol.

Also shoulder was almost completely pain free today just had a little twinge when doing rowing movements. Really happy with shifting the 40s.

Starting to notice a dip in energy levels since dropping testosterone sometimes pretty bad im struggling to get into my gp for a blood test but should hopefully have that sorted very soon if it's clear I'll start a trt dose of test 125mg every 10 days


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 160kg 5x5

Speed pulls 160kg 5x1

Leg press 10 plates 2x20

Calf raises 65kg 2x5

Reverse hyperextension 20kg 2x15

Ghr 2x5

Hyperextension 2x20

Hanging leg raises 2x10

Crunches 1x9 1x8

Leg curls 2x20

Leg extension 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Behind the neck press 40kg lots of sets of 5

Close grip bench 60kg 3x10 100kg 1x10

Bench press 100kg 1x10

Barbell row 60kg 5x5

Seal rows 32.5s 2x10

Lat pull down 2x10

Rear delt swings 5s 2x30

Side raises 12.5s 2x12

Incline Tricep extention on ez bar 15kg each side 1x15 1x12

Dumbell curls 12s 2x10 15s 2x8

Felt decent today a 2x10 with 100kg on bench was pretty good odd bit of shoulder pain but it's improving still


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats with wraps 185kg 2x5 easy

Pause squats 100kg 2x8

Romanian deadlifts 120kg 2x8

Calf raises 40kg 3x12

Reverse hyperextension is broken so can't add any weight 3x15

Leg curls 2x50

Leg extension 2x50

I'm bringing more carbs in im bored of being small


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Mobility work first

Seated dumbell shoulder press worked up to 30s for 2x8

Incline dumbell press worked up to 35s for 10

Behind the neck press 45kg 3x8

Seal rows worked up to 35s for 10

Lat pull downs 2x10

Dumbell curls 15s 2x8

Incline skull crushers 17.5kg each side 2x12

Hammer curls 10s 2x20

Tricep push downs 3x20

Went easy on dumbell shoulder press today so i could get some Incline dumbells in I need to be carful with the loading while still trying to push for progression, my shoulder is definitely at the best its been since the problems started but I still have a long way to go


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls 170kg 3x5

Speed pulls not very fast to be honest 170kg 5x1

Legpress 12 plated 2x15

Calf raises 50kg 2x12

Ghr 1x10 1x8

Hyperextension 2x10

Leg curls 2x50

Leg extension 2x50

Try those last two at the end of your squat or deadlift sessions if you hate yourself

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BiUcUR2hYFH/


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Yeah , mic drop move :thumbup1:


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Trained some upper body yesterday

Behind the neck press 50kg 3x8

Incline dumbell press worked up to the 40s for 8 buzzing with that

Machine shoulder press 2x20

Side raises 10s thumbs up and seated 2x15

Seal rows 20s 2x20

Rear delt swings 10s 2x20

Wide grip seated row 2x8

Wide grip lat pull down 2x8

Incline skull crushers 10kg each side 2x20

Dumbell curls 15s 1x8 17.5s 1x8

Incline dumbell Tricep extentions 10s 2x20

One arm Tricep push downs 2x20

Actually enjoying a bit of arm work at the moment great session not doing bad for 5 weeks off and rehabing a injury


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Kind of a rush job today as Bank Holiday the gym closes early and it's rammed with everyone trying to get there session in

Squats warmed up to 175kg without wraps for 1 then put wraps on for 200kg 1x3 then 210kg for a single fairly smooth

Deadlifts was just some singles working upto a okay 180kg

The leg curls 2x50 leg extensions 2x50


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 100kg 3x5

Close grip bench 60kg 1x20 80kg 1x10

Behind the neck press 50kg 3x8

Seal rows 35s 2x8

Lat pull down 2x15

Tricep pushdowns 3x15

Single arm Tricep push downs 2x20

Dumbell curls 20s 2x8

Seated Incline dumbell curls 10s 2x10

Slowly easing back into benching no problems today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

I downloaded Eric lilibridges e books as they where on sale and had a go if the deadlift session today

Deficit deadlift 120kg 3x5

Romanian deadlifts 80kg 5x12

Barbell row 60kg 5x12

Ham string curls 3x15

Thats the light day the volume was pretty hard lol i may give this a good run and see. If anyone is interested in the e book shoot me a pm


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Tried another one of the light days from the lilibridge e book for squats today

Paused Squats no belt or wraps 125kg 3x5

Leg press 120kg 5x20

Calf raises 20kg 5x20

Leg extension 5x20

From what I read the squat and deadlift workout are to be done on the same day im gonna have a experiment to see if I can fit all the work in


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did bench yesterday

Close grip Spoto press 120kg 2x5

Steep Incline dumbell press 20s 5x15

Incline flies 15s 2x8

Seal rows 20s 5x15

Lat pull down 3x15

Dumbell curls 20s 3x12

One arm Tricep push downs 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I donated blood yesterday so that left no time for deadlifts and even If I had time the donation knocked me about a fair bit.

Upper day machine shoulder press 5x15

Seated behind the neck press 40kg 2x5

Seated military press 50kg 2x5

Incline dumbell press 22.5s 3x15

Lat pull down 2x15

Seal rows 3x15

Y raises superseted with rear delt swings 2x20

Incline skull crushers 20kg each side 2x8

Tricep push downs 2x20

Dumbell curls 22.5s 1x5 12.5s 2x12

Face pulls 5x15

Gone back on cycle and I'm hopeful to add some good mass this time

Test c 500mg per week

Novorapid 8iu-10iu press workout

Mk677 20mg per day

I have some npp left over I may chuck in

Today was the second day of mk677 and will be my second pin of test e pretty savage pumps although slin will have played a part in that these wasn't the usual slin pumps they hurt alot more lol should be cool to see what happens


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

What's the purpose of deficit deadlifts @Jakemaguire ?

I was reading a bit about it and you've mentioned those here before

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> What's the purpose of deficit deadlifts @Jakemaguire ?
> 
> I was reading a bit about it and you've mentioned those here before
> 
> x


 The same as with any movement really @anna1 the increased range of motion makes the lift harder, but with defecit deads I find a much greater recruitment of the quads


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> The same as with any movement really @anna1 the increased range of motion makes the lift harder, but with defecit deads I find a much greater recruitment of the quads


 Wow ! Sounds like I need that

thank you !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Wow ! Sounds like I need that
> 
> thank you !


 You're welcome


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so tired a full squat /deadlift session from the lilibridge programme and it's hard i still had to skip two exercises

Squats 175kg no wraps 1x5 185kg wraps 1x5

Deficit deadlift 100kg 3x5

Romanian deadlifts 100kg 3x15 1x12 1x11

Leg press 8 plates total 5x15

Leg extension 5x20

Leg curls 5x20

That was brutal.


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Tuesdays upper body session

Machine shoulder press 5x15

Machine chest press 3x12

Seal rows 35s 15,12,10,10

Lat pull down 4x12

Side raises 12.5s 2x15

Incline skull crushers 10kg each side 2x10

Dumbell curls 15s 2x12

Single arm Tricep push downs 2x20

Still plodding along with upper body stuff trying to get this shoulder right really wish i could do some heavy work


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

As I'm following the lilibridge method for a while today has become a accessory day so hitting the weak points

Machine shoulder press to warm up

Seated dumbell shoulder press 40s 1x6 1x5

Machine shoulder press 5x15

Seal rows 25s 3x15 really focusing on stretch and squeeze

Close grip pull down 3x12

Dumbell flys 20s 2x15

Dumbell curls 15s 3x8

Tricep push downs 2x20

Size seems to be really coming back on im liking this cycle already lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Mate sent me a pic from 5 years ago when I was absolutely demolishing vials of gear








I was ridiculous here size wise but it's wasn't quility and I was weak I my 1rm on squat was 220 bench was 150 and dead was 200 I was on a large cocktail of gear hugely wreck less and putting myself a large risk I was on at least 3 orals and 3 different injectables at large doses


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Mate sent me a pic from 5 years ago when I was absolutely demolishing vials of gear
> View attachment 156117
> 
> 
> I was ridiculous here size wise but it's wasn't quility and I was weak I my 1rm on squat was 220 bench was 150 and dead was 200 I was on a large cocktail of gear hugely wreck less and putting myself a large risk I was on at least 3 orals and 3 different injectables at large doses


 You look like a small tank there haha

much better now !


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Been a busy week visiting my mom and sister in Dorset, I did deadlifts yesterday and some leg stuff and today I did a bit of bench training and this is what happened

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bje0Xw4BqHe/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1k8z7fiz066i7

Hopefully things will continue to improve


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay so I finally sat down and put pen to paper and set myself a routine I decided against the lilibridge method, and stick to what I know I'm keeping it simple and brutal and also started following the vertical diet.

Today was squat day

Squats just a belt 160kg 1x5 1x10

Romanian deadlift 100kg 1x8 1x12

Leg press 8 plates 5x15

Calf raises 40kg 5x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 5x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Face pulls and machine shoulders to warm up

Dumbell shoulder press 30s 2x8 1x10

Machine shoulder press slowly creeping to the top of the stack 5x15

Seal row 40s 1x8 1x10

Lat pull down 2x12 1x15

Dumbell bicep curls 12.5s 2x15

Tricep push down 3x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 165kg 2x5

Paused Squats 100kg 6x3

Leg press 180kg 5x15

Calf raises 40kg 5x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 5x20 tried lying hamstring curl today instead of seated and much prefer it.

Really nice session today


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Upper day

Seated behind the neck press 40kg 2x8 1x12

Machine shoulder press 4x15 1x12

Seal row 20s 3x20

Lat pull down 3x20

Side raises 10s 3x15

Rear delt swings 3x20

Incline skull crushers 2x8 1x10

Dumbell curls 10s 3x15

Face pulls 3x15


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Upper day
> 
> Seated behind the neck press 40kg 2x8 1x12
> 
> ...


 What on earth are the rear delt swings ?

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> What on earth are the rear delt swings ?
> 
> x


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BhX5tnvBDJ7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=107sk4xuw9wep

These burn lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats no wraps 170kg 1x5 1x10(possibly a rep pr?)

Had to drive home to check on my nan because she didn't charge her phone and people where calling me going crazy lol

Back to the gym

Romanian deadlift 110kg 1x8 1x12

Leg press 200kg 5x15

Calf raises 50kg 5x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Ran out of time had to cut the volume on the leg curls and extention


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 100kg 2x10

Bench press 120kg 1x3 140kg 1x3

Incline chest press machine 3x15

Dumbell fly 12s 2x15

Side raises 10s 3x15

Seal rows 45s (pb) 1x12 1x8

Pull ups 2x5

Tricep push down 2x20

Dumbell curls 12s 3x15

Video later phones playing up


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BhX5tnvBDJ7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=107sk4xuw9wep
> 
> These burn lol


 Where did that clip go damn it ?

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Where did that clip go damn it ?
> 
> x


 https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BhX5tnvBDJ7/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=cpjzfaftqrfg

I haven't clue what happened there @anna1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj7ilhWBS3d/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=247yk0im9diy

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bj7iY-Fh7LJ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=qbdt4jpwjnxy


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlifts 170kg 2x5

Pause Squats 110kg 5x3

Leg press 210kg 3x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

It was too humid today I wasn't feeling it at all lol got everything out but reduced the amount of sets for leg press leg curls and leg extensions

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkAzEHJBAp8/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=b4hlw56v1ekg

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkAzihehnEc/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1e39mlveni3j4


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Finally some videos !

I dont see how your deadlifts are s**t @Jakemaguire , but I guess you know best what you can achieve

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 180kg just a belt 1x5 1x10

Romanian deadlift 120kg 1x8 1x12

Leg press 230 3x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 5x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkKn6KQnpDk/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=kf7ape7s5pph


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 100kg 1x8 1x10

Incline machine press 3x20

Machine shoulder press 1x5 1x8 full stack

Dumbell raises 3 different angles 3x12

Face pull, pullover, low row super set 2x15

Seal rows 50s (pb) 1x6 1x8

Lat pull down 2x12

Dumbell curls 20s 3x8

Tricep push down working up the stack in sets of 8 finished one plate from the full stack for 6

Feeling strong and feeling heavy lol I'm eating a fair bit

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkNbLSxhg9B/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=15nhsbzylcn1b


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlifts 175kg 2x5

Pause Squats 130kg 5x3

Leg press 160kg 5x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Im feeling pretty strong right now and my hips are feeling good minus a bit of tightness in my gluteus I'm up 6lbs as well and feeling it.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkSz1iChk4T/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=14upn9ji01vem

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkS0qBqBX2J/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=8vccwi9npkd4


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Squat 190kg 1x5 1x10 99% sure that's a wrapless 10rm

Romanian deadlift 130kg 1x8 1x10

Leg press 240kg 2x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkcn8_SBtNL/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=d4ylinehg8ku

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bkcnj-tBgcn/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1wzbr0yd55q85

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkcoXRkBeF5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=nqlofo03707z


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squats today
> 
> Squat 190kg 1x5 1x10 99% sure that's a wrapless 10rm
> 
> ...


 You're a machine Jake !

And once again I hate that girl and her big legs 

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> You're a machine Jake !
> 
> And once again I hate that girl and her big legs
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 hopefully I can keep the progress up and not burn out lol


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench press 120kg 1x8 1x10

Incline Paused Dumbell presses 27.5s 1x10 30s 1x10

Cable flies 2x15

Seal row 40s 2x12

Close grip pull downs 2x12

Scaff bar Tricep push down working in 5s till the top of the stack

Kettle bell lying Tricep extensions 2x15 (absolutely horrible)

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BkfiQAkBWw0/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1vt099fk6fqjp


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats today

Squat 200kg wrapless 1x5

200kg in wraps 1x8

Romanian deadlifts 140kg 2x8

Leg press 250kg 2x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Pretty buggered after that one I had a busy weekend lots of driving went to a wedding so my diet has been poor I reckon if I'd had a normal weekend I could have had more reps without the wraps but I'm pretty fatigued and under fed.

My Instagram is private now so I need to upload my training videos to YouTube I'll sort it out later but if you want to follow my insta it's jake_maguire_90


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did bench yesterday

Bench press 125kg 1x8 1x10

Seated Dumbell presses 35s 1x8 1x10

Seated machine shoulders 3x5

Close grip seated row 3x12

Lat pull down 3x12

Face pulls 3x15

Tricep push down worked to the full stack for a set of 10

Incline Dumbell curls 12s 2x12

Incline kettle bell Tricep extensions 2x12


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlift 180kg 2x5

Paused Squats 140kg 5x3

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20

Too hot today skipped leg press I'm dead


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

This heat is just too much now hardly eaten in days sleep is piss poor.

Squats 210kg 2x5 in wraps

Tried some sumo deadlift they where f**k ugly that was all today

Not too disappointed with Squats as its only 10kg undery all time 5rm and I got two sets


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Okay peeps I'm being lazy with logging here

Yesterday I did bench

Incline bench press 100kg 2x5 massive weakness then lots of isolation stuff I can't remember the details it was yesterday lol but I'm sore today lol

Today deadlift

Deadlifts 160kg 5x3

Block pulls below the knee 180kg 2x5

Safety squat 100kg 1x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

Very good session today hammered the deadlift form was very good


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squats this Monday

Squat worked up to 220kg for 5 which matches my best ever 5rm

Romanian deadlift 150kg 2x8

Leg press just 160kg very deep reps 2x20

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Incline barbell press 100kg 3x5

Dumbell chest press 32.5s 2x15

Machine shoulder press full stack 3x8

Close grip seated row 3x12

Lat pull down 2x12

Side raises 4x12

Rear delt swings 2x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Deadlifts 170kg 6x3

Leg press 280kg 2x8

Calf raises 40kg 5x8

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20

Hips and legs where very tight and fatigued from Monday I spent about 20 minutes doing mobility work and warming up with hamstring curls and hyper extensions today before it felt comfortable to pull, the deadlifts where good quality today really starting to get a better feel for bracing into my belt and getting my hips through to lock out


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yesterday was squats

Squat belt only 175kg 1x5 1x10

Romanian deadlift 160kg 1x8 1x6

Leg press 8 plates 3x20

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20.

Bench today

Bench press 130kg 2x8

Incline bench press 80kg 1x12 1x8 weak as piss

Side raises 10s 4x15

Seal row 30s 4x12

Lat pull down 2x8

Rear delt swings 5s 2x30

Tricep push down 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Wasn't well on Thursday so I didn't train

Squats today

Squat 185kg 1x5 1x10 no wraps

Romanian deadlift 100kg 3x8

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 120kg 2x5

Seated Dumbell shoulder press 30s 2x10

Dumbell chest press 30s 2x15

Side raises 14s 3x10

Seal row 20s 3x20

Lat pull down 3x10

Tricep push down 3x15

Bicep machine 3x10

Face pulls 3x15


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlifts yesterday

Deadlift 170kg 6x3 really easy

Squats 100kg 1x20

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20

Calf raises 3x20

Flew through this in around 45 minutes


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat no wraps 180kg 1x5 195kg 1x5 195kg 1x10 (pb)

Romanian deadlift 100kg 3x8 would have gone heavier but lost my deadlift straps and hands where slippy

Calf raises 20kg 4x10

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20

Buzzing with the 195kg for 10 but now I'm nervous for 200kg for 10 next week current bodyweight is 95kg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did bench on Tuesday wasn't feeling training really but did 2x5 with 140 pretty easily then did some light assistance and f**ked off.

Deadlifts today

Deadlift 180kg 6x3

Leg press focus on deep and slow reps 200kg 2x8

Abb wheel 2x12

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

Really good deadlifts


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 200kg 1x5 200kg 1x10 pb no wraps

Romanian deadlift 100kg 2x15

Leg curl leg extension super set 2x20

Had 200kg for 10 wrapless in my head for a few month's been dreading it all week sat at home all day eating drinking and doing bits of mobility I didn't want to leave anything to chance I'm pretty pleased with myself next week the wraps come back out for 2 maybe 3 weeks the main goal is 220kg for 8 based on the last few weeks I can't see why it's a unreasonable goal (video for @anna1)


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squats 200kg 1x5 200kg 1x10 pb no wraps
> 
> ...


 Haha

thanks for that

was about to ask when the hell you're posting new videos !

Looking forward to the 220 kg one

:thumb

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Did upper body stuff Tuesday nothing exciting just light Dumbell work.

Deadlifts today

Warmed up to 200kg and did 6 fairly comfortable singles the 160kg 2x5

Followed by light leg press nice and deep purely as a mobility aid 3x10

Calf raises 20kg 3x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Warming up today I was feeling a bit stiff and slow my last set before my working weight was on the bar 200kg I un racked the bar and felt a pull in one of my ribs on the left side I did 5 reps and racked in and was pretty sore decided I wasn't missing my work sets and cracked on 210kg for 5 and then 8 for new 8rm in wraps pretty f**ked up after so did some back extensions and foam rolling and called it a day probably gonna see my physio if I can get in


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)




----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 100kg 1x15 1x12 1x8

Incline Paused Dumbell presses 35s 3x8

Incline Dumbell fly 20s 3x12

Cable fly 2x20

Side raises 12.5s 2x15

Seared machine press 3xfail

Seal rows 25s 3x20

Seated row 2x12

Tricep push down 4x20


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 220kg 1x8 pb

Deadlifts 160kg 6x3

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Good stuff today


----------



## Fadi (Dec 14, 2010)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squats 220kg 1x8 pb
> 
> ...


 Incredibly impressive lifting Jake!

Your hip drive-though and glutes' strength are simply phenomenal. You are one of few lifters I've seen in my years, who really knows the true meaning of building an unshakably solid fortress prior to committing to descending one single millimeter. Now combine all these very applicable points that I've just mentioned, and you've got yourself one hell of a solid lifter by the name of Jake Maguire.

You deserve this 8 x 220kg, just like you deserved the 8 x 210kg before it ... you've earned it.

Well done Champion.


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squats 220kg 1x8 pb
> 
> ...


 Well done Jake!

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Fadi said:


> Incredibly impressive lifting Jake!
> 
> Your hip drive-though and glutes' strength are simply phenomenal. You are one of few lifters I've seen in my years, who really knows the true meaning of building an unshakably solid fortress prior to committing to descending one single millimeter. Now combine all these very applicable points that I've just mentioned, and you've got yourself one hell of a solid lifter by the name of Jake Maguire.
> 
> ...


 Thanks fadi I've been working hard on these


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Well done Jake!
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Bench worked up to 150kg heaviest iv gone since February

Barbell rows 100kg 3x12

Machine shoulder press 3x12

Incline Dumbell fly 20s 3x12

Side raises 12.5s 3x15

Lat pull down 3x12

Seated row 2x12

Tricep push down 3x15

Couple boring Dumbell curls


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Due to my training week being off I didn't have time for a dedicated deadlift session but I may be altering it so I don't have them at all any more today was some light lower body work

Warm up on leg curls and extentions with single legs

Back extension 2x15

Ssb squat 100kg 5x5 brief pauses

Romanian deadlift 100kg 3x8

Standing Calf raises 3x12

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

I didn't have much time today but I will be training similar to this on Thursdays from now on I think with a bit more work load though


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day gonna fill you all in on my full workout including warm ups

So get to the gym do around 15 minutes foam rolling key points are glutes tfl and adductors on legs then quickly roll upper back, then some light hip flexor stretching followed by hip flexor activation with bands few reps each side then some monster walks next Calf stretching until they are nice and mobile. Hamstring curls 2x20 leg extension 2x20 back extension until pumped at this point I'm warm and sweating my balls off

Squats bar 1x5

70kg 2x5 110kg 2x5 150kg ill do a set of five then a couple triples until the bar moves fast knee wraps on loose 195kg 1x1 210kg 1x2 225kg 1x5 (pb)

Deadlifts 60kg 1x5 100kg 2x5 140kg 2x3 160kg 1x1 170kg 6x3

Calf raises 4x12

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Actually did some post training stretching today as hips are getting beat up. 225kg for 5 was easy


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Congrats on your pb @Jakemaguire

seems you're on fire lately 

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Congrats on your pb @Jakemaguire
> 
> seems you're on fire lately
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 hopefully I don't burn out lol, I see you started a new log I look forward to seeing your progress


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Thanks @anna1 hopefully I don't burn out lol, I see you started a new log I look forward to seeing your progress


 Thank you ! I'll do my best

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Yesterday's upper session

Machine shoulder press and straight arm cable push downs to warm up along with face pulls

Incline Dumbell press 40s 4x8

Incline Dumbell fly 20s 4x12 really trying to get the pecs working

Cable fly 2x20

Barbell rows on old school Row platform also good for Romanian deads 4x10

Seated close grip row 3x12

Lat pull down 4x12

Fat bar Tricep push down 4x12

Seated Incline Dumbell curls 10s 3x12

Hammers 10s 2x5

Had a good back pump just off my warm up with the press downs


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Yesterday's upper session
> 
> Machine shoulder press and straight arm cable push downs to warm up along with face pulls
> 
> ...


 Looking good Jake

is that an old photo or they never bothered to take down Xmas decorations?

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Looking good Jake
> 
> is that an old photo or they never bothered to take down Xmas decorations?
> 
> x


 Taken yesterday while warming up lol its Christmas every day in the gym @anna1


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Feeling under the weather big time today couldn't really focus or get in good hard work in did some light leg stuff and left


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squat worked up to 230kg for 5 (pb)

Deadlifts 140kg no belt 6x3

Calf raises 4x12

Back extension 3x12

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20






That's 10kg added to my 5rm in 8 weeks not decided what to do next week


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

Jakemaguire said:


> Squat day
> 
> Squat worked up to 230kg for 5 (pb)
> 
> ...


 Wow that's some progress in such a short time Jake !

x


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

anna1 said:


> Wow that's some progress in such a short time Jake !
> 
> x


 Thanks @anna1 I'm working hard


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

I did train Tuesday but it was s**t so didn't bother to log it.

Deadlift day

Worked up to 220kg 3x1 been a long time since I pulled this weight it was hard and slow but it didn't hurt and I'm pretty happy with the quality of the pulls

Leg press started on 100kg for 10 reps kept working up adding 40kg till I got to 280 or 290 for 10

Calf raises 4 sets 15,12,10,10

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

Did some face pulls, close grip pull downs and shrugs at the end

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BnrCBY7FLL5/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1ekew27lh9ylm


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Didn't feel like doing 5s today

Worked up to 247.5kg (by accident) 1x3(pb)

Deadlifts speed work 140kg 6x3

Did some back extentions reverse hypers and Calf raises

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

So I was supposed to load 245kg on Squats but I miss loaded the right side of the bar with a extra 2.5kg I didn't notice until after the set not only is this the most weight iv squatted since February it's a all time pb triple by 7.5kg

Iv pulled my glute a little I'm guessing from fighting to ballance the bar

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn076V2BRHQ/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=5uaibgphnjob


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 120kg 1x5 130kg 1x5 140kg 1x5

Incline Dumbell press 35s 12 40s 10 45s 6

Incline fly 20s 2x10

Cable raises 2x12

Face pulls 3x15

Seal row 20s 3x20

Dumbell curls 20s 2x5

Tricep push down 2x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn38LFZDo8x/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=wj5kbldx8bci

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn38U10hetb/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=gzjumevhhsbg


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Block pulls below the knee 200kg 6x3

Romanian deadlift 140kg 3x5

Leg press sets of 10 working up to 280kg for 10

Leg extension leg curl super set 2x20

Stretching

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/Bn9DMBpgnZa/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=hr2nv5vnjdw8


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day

Squats 250kg 1x3 (pb)

Deadlifts 180kg 6x3

Leg press started on 120kg sets of ten adding 40kg until reaching 300kg for 10

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoHPONqgiBL/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=2tspz5pyro3d

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoHY8EqgZHe/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=q844ioylxq16


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 140kg 2x5

Seated shoulder machine press 5x5 increasing weight each set

Dumbell chest press 22.5s 20, 15,12,10

Dumbell fly 22.5s 2x5

Lat pull down 2x20 1x12 1x10

Loads of Dumbell curls and Tricep push downs

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoJ2TXrAQzR/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=fz8jfgnq5zaj


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Deadlift day

Flu riddled eww

Did block pulls 205kg 6x3

Couldn't handle anything else so spent some good time stretching now I'm going to bed


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Squat day (still ill) deloading anyway

Squat 180kg 2x10 no belt no wraps (pb)

Deadlifts on a stiff bar 140kg 4x5

Leg press 100kg 3x10 using this more to stretch

Back extension 2x15

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BoZYPvGAuNs/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1tq5bmy1m6rmp


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Bench day

Close grip bench 120kg 2x8 1x7

Dumbell chest press 20s 2x20 32.5s 2x12

Dumbell fly 12s 2x15

Seated shoulder machine press 4x8

Seal row 25s 4x10

Lat pull down 3x12

Single arm pull down 2x15

Face pulls 3x20

Rope shrugs 3x12

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BocDM1FgrLd/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=iaeufwhtvw08


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Havnt gotten round to updating log

Thursday

Lower body day

Romanian deadlift 140kg 4x4 (trying hook grip

Good mornings 60kg 5x5

Leg press worked up to 350kg 2x5

Leg extension leg curl super set 3x20

Was still sore from Monday so didn't go crazy

Friday did some upper work

Worked up to a 160kg which I massively pleased about as it's the heaviest I've gone since Feb and it was pretty easy and to comp commands

Unilateral Dumbell press 35s 3x12

Side raises 12.5s 3x15

Uni lateral pull downs 3x12

That was enough for me yesterday felt beat I actually trained Wednesday too I did some upper back and arm work, I'm trying to squeeze in extra upper back work during my warm ups throughout the week

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BohSxMsgmIp/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=12cpzb8ztkq2r

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BojfnYQgZy6/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=1n692kfnltzu4

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/index.php?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https://www.instagram.com/p/BohU3WJgtHg/?utm_source=ig_share_sheet%26igshid=g93lf9cepe98

Competition at the start of next year is looking more like a possibility for me gonna keep on pushing slowly working my arse off


----------



## Jakemaguire (Feb 17, 2016)

Gym again today upper back and arm stuff

Face pulls

Rope pull downs

Single arm pull downs

Single arm seated cables

Shrugs

Reverse flys

Ez curls

Seated Dumbell curls

Incline skull crushers

Tricep push downs

All lots of sets working between 10-reps


----------

